#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-12-22
<holstein> meeting?
<rlameiro> well it should be now or not?
<rlameiro> I dont have to much time today
<holstein> rlameiro: 10 minutes or so
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> :)
<holstein> hmmm...
<rlameiro> holstein: it seems not a lot people for it...
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i should have sent a reminder
<rlameiro> lol
<holstein> BUT there was an email on the list recently about not being able to come
<holstein> and i thought that would server
<holstein> serve*
<rlameiro> well if people doesnt come maybe is better to reschedule
<holstein> yeah, there's not really anything you and i can do at this point
<holstein> we really need a web art update
<holstein> and content discussion
<holstein> rlameiro: maybe after the holidays
<holstein> maybe at a completly different time too
<holstein> like 10 hours earlier
<holstein> on a weekend day
<rlameiro> maybe
<rlameiro> now i have a little more time
<rlameiro> i will try to look into the studio controls to se what needs to be done
<holstein> im trying to backport rakarrack
<holstein> as a learning experience
<holstein> im stuck somewhere
<holstein> but i havent had time to work on it for a few days
<holstein> been busy 
<rlameiro> well i also need to test backports... whenever you have them working i test them
<holstein> it actually might alread be done
<holstein> i think it was more like a test
<holstein> to see if i can do one
<rlameiro> well i can test the package
<rlameiro> and the program
<rlameiro> . I also need to do specific test cases for the workflows.... hummm 
<rlameiro> i think i will let the testing for latter :D
<holstein> yeah, we got time i suppose
<scott-work> holstein: today is the day for the website meeting, no?
<holstein> scott-work: i thought it was last nite
<holstein> BUT check in
<holstein> i wont be here
<holstein> i gotta gig...
<holstein> biab..
<holstein> well, not a bit, later
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-12-23
<ScottL> oi, holstein you were right, the meeting was last night :(
<ScottL> but it looks like no one was here but you and rlameiro
<ScottL> i have spent a few days in a muscle relaxer haze due to a recurring back problem :/
<ScottL> today managed through the whole day without them :)
<ScottL> in hindsight it probably wasn't a good idea to schedule a meeting during christmas week
<holstein> ScottL: no worries
<holstein> i was just checking in on the break
<holstein> we'll talk about some better ways to annouce the meeting
<holstein> for those in different time zones
<holstein> google calendar autoomatically adjusts
<holstein> assuming everyone has a google account
<holstein> maybe i can find something like that that you dont have to join to use
<holstein> BBL....
<jussi> o/ ambergrief
<ambergrief> hello
<ambergrief> how can I make this distro better
<ambergrief> I'm a music producer
<jussi> ambergrief: ScottL is the leader here, but other around can give info and let you know stuff
<ambergrief> with a familiarity with linux
<jussi> ambergrief: would be a good idea to join the ML also
<jussi> abogani: needs testers for the RT/Low latency kernels last time I checked
<ambergrief> ML = mailing list?
<jussi> yep
<jussi> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<ambergrief> marked
<ambergrief> I have several sound cards to test
<ambergrief> I presume the distro utilises alsa?
<ambergrief> it didn't last time I used it
<ambergrief> I forgot the name of the daemon, jack or something?
<jussi> ambergrief: yeah, jack. 
<ScottL> hi ambergrief, how are you doing?
<ScottL> ambergrief,  you can also find some good information about ubuntu studio here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
#ubuntustudio-devel 2010-12-24
<holstein> ailo: i was about to ask it you were over here
<holstein> if you were*
<holstein> ailo: these are things we could bring up at the next meeting
<holstein> i need to work out a better way to announce them
<holstein> *the meeting times
<ailo> ok
<holstein> ailo: where are you?
<holstein> time zone?
<ailo> +1
<holstein> check out
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/shows/
<holstein> what time does it say?
<ailo> 19:30
<holstein> :/
<holstein> i was hoping it would change it for your TZ
<holstein> if i make a google cal
<holstein> and share it
<holstein> it will
<holstein> BUT everyone will need to have a google cal
<holstein> and thats not cool
<ailo> It would be nice if that was integrated into the Ubuntu wiki. I fooled around with davical, but on my own server
<holstein> i'll figure out something
<holstein> we'll probably wait til after the first of the year anyways
<holstein> to have another one
<ailo> well, to conclude upon testing, I will try to organize something for myself and see if I can get pointers from people on lau.
<holstein> ailo: ping me up anytime
<holstein> if you get a script you want me to try or something
<holstein> im probably just going to try some kernels when i have time
<holstein> and make sure firewire is working
<ailo> hostein: Sure thing. There is one script called latentor out there, which tests jack at different settings. I will need to see what it does.
<holstein> thats a good start
<ScottL> holstein, we can use the #ubuntu-meeting calender on the fridge
<holstein> ScottL: COOL
<holstein> that'll take care of the TZ issue?
<holstein> how do i post to that?
<ScottL> holstein, i'm not sure to be honest
<holstein> i'll sort it out by the next meeting time
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-19
<len> probably not a shopping channel or market tips either...
<len> Anyway, bug filed against aptitude but mentioning synaptic and software source chooser as well.
<len> bug #906125 is the one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 906125 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "apt can't find "CD" when using a usb stick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906125
<micahg> len: that should be against the installer I think, not apt
<micahg> or aptitude for that matter
<len> I don't think it is the installer.
<len> I can install just fine
<micahg> well, what add the "CD" entry to the software sources, that's what you need to file against :)
<micahg> apt is just going off the sources line it's given
<len> It is installing a package after install that is the problem. Bug reporting is picky about what I call an application. I couldn't get it to use apt.
<len> So i used aptitude.
<micahg> apt != aptitude
<len> But it affects installing from synaptic too
<micahg> right, like I said, it's not a problem with apt, but whatever adds the sources entry, synaptic uses apt on the backend as well I believe
<len> I know. But I don't really know how these programs get there software soursces.
<len> Their is not there either...
<micahg> right, so I'll move to ubiquity and someone can move to where it's added from
<len> Works for me.
<len> I will have to look into the capture setting in pulse next. I think they are wrong. But the version of ubuntudesktop i have on my spare drive is too broken to play with...
<len> It freezes and none of the software install tools work for me at all. They must be working on something.
<len> I have todays US iso so maybe I will try that, but I have early work tomorrow because of the Christmas rush... I deliver mail.
<micahg> len: alpha 2 isn't until feb 2, so we have time :)
<len> Ya, I figured there was some time... it is easier to fix things we know about.
<len> It is interesting, all the bugs I have found I can work around one way or the other.
<stochastic> ScottL are you free?
<stochastic> it'd be nice to see the bzr for the live dvd get setup soon so I can begin making mods to the ubiquity patch
<stochastic> if you'd like I could try my hand at it
<ScottL> stochastic, i was planning on working on the live dvd during christmas
<stochastic> okay
<ScottL> although i haven't gotten much (practically none) feedback for the graphics stuff :(
<stochastic> which graphics stuff?
<stochastic> oh, the input for packagees
<ScottL> aye
<ScottL> i'm super tired and going to bed, but leave messages for me and i'll reply in the morning
<ScottL> stochastic, i apologize if i was rude last night by ending the conversation like i did
<cyphermox> astralja1a: your router reset, are you going through a switch to get to the router?
<cyphermox> because what controls whether the connection gets reset is one thing: carrier detection. if the carrier drops (e.g. you're connected directly to the device that resets) it should also re-establish the connection. this depends on the network card supporting carrier detection, however
<scott-work> micahg:  can you explaini a few points about this conflicts/replaces for the theme/ui update?
<scott-work> i think there are two cases...
<scott-work> 1. one where the package name stays the same (i.e. -default-settings) but is absolutely replaced
<scott-work> 2. and the other in which the package is no longer used but still needs the upgrade path
<scott-work> or maybe we should just not worry about the LTS -> LTS upgrade path
<scott-work> but i would like to
<micahg> scott-work: have you seen: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<micahg> sorry, you probably want to read this one first : http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-conflicts
<scott-work> oooooh, no.  no, i hadn't seen these.  thanks  :)
<scott-work> well, actually i had read some of that page, but didn't really focus on these parts at the time because it was unnecessary
<micahg> scott-work: I have to run now, will be back later
<scott-work> no, problem, i won't read it until tonight
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-20
<stochastic> ScottL, no worries whatsoever you answered all my questions and didn't want to stick around for small talk, it's all good.
<stochastic> :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-21
 * abogani waves all
<abogani> I have just updated -lowlatency and -realtime kernels.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-24
<ScottL> stochastic:  you had offered to work on the seeds, if you would still like to do that i would appreciate it as i'm still behind on other stuff
<ScottL> i think shnatsel had offered to help as well on the seeds
<ScottL> lastly, i had expected some advice and information which has not come through at this time
<shnatsel> ScottL: I wrote a doc with introduction, it's pretty complete
<shnatsel> ScottL: I'm trying to figure out some pretty advanced parts right now
<shnatsel> ScottL: I'm trying to transition elementary's plain old metapackages to seeds
<ScottL> stochastic, https://mail.google.com/mail/?tab=Xm#inbox
<ScottL> sorry, wrong link
<ScottL> try this:  https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RPPF14h1Sw2gQjGTuZjUIlNHnGrafS8ekhFjJM9MT00/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1
<shnatsel> oh yeah, my doc
<ScottL> heh, but i think stochastic knows about seeds anyways, but i like to push information out there anyways :)
<ScottL> but if we get things set, even if it's just simple stuff for now, then we are better off
<ScottL> and if information comes for the graphics stuff in to me later, then we can always update the seeds with it
<shnatsel> cjwatson has rescued me from my ignorance, as usual
<shnatsel> so now I can add info about adding custom seeds and/or metapackages to the doc
<len> Just an idea. Don't know if anyone has been following my conversation with David Henningsson. But it is becoming obvious to me that documentation would be a big help.
<len> Even if it is not complete, something that gives as many ways around hardware quirks as possible would be nice.
<len> I would think the best place to put this would be as part of the "about UbnutuStudio" button in the main menu.
<len> Format should be very basic html so it self formats to whatever size window the browser happens to open with.
<len> It would be fine to have a menu page where some of the options point to places on the web that already deal with certain things.
<shnatsel> len: last time I checked Ubuntu Wiki described such things in detail
<len> Ok, do we have anything that points there?
<shnatsel> ubuntu didn't have anything pointing to help besides a firefox bookmark last time I checked
<shnatsel> oh, and yelp
<shnatsel> but it's useless
<shnatsel> "about" is not a good place to place it - at least it would be the last thing I'd look if I had hardware issues
<len> Yeah, that was what I found. How much of what they have relates to getting best quality?
<len> On the main menu somewhere would be nice though
<shnatsel> No idea. I could find info on setting higher sampling rate only in Arch wiki (pulseaudio) and in official ALSA docs (and those docs were not easy to find).
<len> Those are the places I ended up at to find I had to pull one side of the capture down to get the internal mic to work.
<len> It is also where  I found out about testing for system sample rate.
<len> It is like there needs to be something about getting the best out of the standard internal audio setup.
<len> Setting rate, setting levels etc. There is already something getting set up for setting kernel things and jack things up from what I have heard.
<len> Being complete is not an issue (from where I stand) because it is impossible anyway no matter how much time is available. But some basic setup things would help. I get the idea that windows programs grab the sound card and set things up for the user... in the ubuntu world that would be pulse. The idea of jack is to allow a user preferred setup.
<len> Anyway, I will try to come up with a basic set of HTML documents with whatever quirks I know about, either as text or pointers to pages that do a good job.
<len> Probably a FAQ style of thing for now.
<len> If there are any better ideas... I can work with them, but I am not CSS literate... just know basic html. I use bluefish for editing.
<shnatsel> len: use google docs
<shnatsel> len: you can always export that to HTML and gdocs are great for collaboration
<len> Is that web based then? or something that I download?
<shnatsel> web based
<len> Ok, I will look it up. are there any ubuntustudio projects on there already? That I should work off of, or should I start something new?
<shnatsel> none I know of
<shnatsel> but I'm not the most informed person in here
<len> I'll start something new, it can always be merged with whatever.
<ScottL> shnatsel, stochastic:  i'm also wondering if we really need to make each items that might be selected with the ubiquity patch as it's own seed?
<shnatsel> ScottL: yes
<ScottL> oh :/
<shnatsel> ScottL: and as its own metapackage, too
<shnatsel> ScottL: it's not hard
<ScottL> i know it's not hard, but i'm thinking about what will involved when we get information from graphic designers/artists and need to change/update
<ScottL> it would have been nicer to have a generic pacakge name "ubuntustudio-graphics" which had severl binaries named in it
<ScottL> each of these binaries depended on what ever we needed
<ScottL> and if they could be selected during installation
<ScottL> then we wouldn't need to udpate seeds and meta's just to update or change
<ScottL> errr
<ScottL> generic SEED name "ubuntustudio-graphics"
<ScottL> that included a package named "ubuntustudio-graphics" which yadda, yadda, yadda...
<ScottL> but it is what it is
<ScottL> shnatsel, i'm going to read through pretty in depth later tonight
<shnatsel> ScottL: seeds are better than packages like that, really
<ScottL> why so?
<shnatsel> ScottL: and they generate the same packages if you wish
<shnatsel> ScottL: splitting package set into seeds is very similar to splitting program's main() into functions
<shnatsel> ScottL: you can combine them, define inheritance, generate metapackages with atomatically generated detailed changelogs, you can look at the whole package set at once with all dependencies included, you can find out why a particular package is included, etc
<ScottL> micahg, when you get back can you help me understand the "conflicts, provides, replaces" stuff for the -default-settings
<ScottL> my main concern is that we have several packages that will be moving into the -default-settings package
<ScottL> and i'm unsure how or if i can have the -default-settings package do "provides, conflicts, replaces" for multiple packages
<ScottL> and if i will need to make a dummy or transitional package for these as well
<ScottL>  
<ScottL> and i should note that i did read the page you link previously several times and thought about it for several days and i am still unsure how this will work correctly
#ubuntustudio-devel 2011-12-25
<micahg> ScottL: maybe after dinner
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-17
<len-1304> holstein, I found something missing in thunar. File searching. So I switched back to nautilus/files. there is a search function, but I can't get it to work :P
<len-1304> zequence, 13.04 with files can you get the search function to work?
<micahg> len-1304: can those uploads wait until Wed?  I'm piloting then
<Len-nb> OK, should I remind you then?
<Len-nb> micahg, ^^
<Len-nb> what time?
<micahg> Len-nb: nah, it's on my list
<micahg> the ISOs were fine though, so I'll respin the meta in the morning (to get blender back)
<Len-nb> micahg, thanks
<ttoine> hello
<zequence> len-1304: Seens to me Nautilus only does local searches, withing the folder
<zequence> I find that new search functionality slower than the previous one
<zequence> Or, they seem to have removed the search function and replaced it with go-to-this-folder-or-file
<zequence> If you start typing, the search function starts automtically
<zequence> It used to be, that if you selected anything inside the main view, and started typing, the first hit would get selected. It was fast. Now, the view redraws also, removing all other results
<zequence> That's the only difference
<zequence> ..aside from there not seeming to be any real search function anymore
<ttoine> If I would like to set up a testing pc with the Ubuntu Studio LTS, current and +1, what would the best way ? having a common /boot ?
<ttoine> or is there a more easy way to do that ?
<astraljava> Depends on what you want to test. If the whole thing from start to finish, then nothing can be mutual.
<astraljava> You would also need three separate hard drives for that as well, so as to test the different installation methods. (re: whole-disk case)
<astraljava> Then there's also the new RAID method (was that in ubiquity-installer, yet?). But that's getting a bit fancy, IMHO. :)
<ttoine> astraljava, better to use virtual box ?
<astraljava> ttoine: Easier and faster, yes.
<zequence> I don't thinkt it's nessecary to do testing installs for 12.04 and 12.10
<zequence> Only for 13.04
<zequence> Virtualbox is not a real machine, so there are things that might happen during install with an actual machine, that will never happen on Virtualbox
<zequence> hardware related of course. devices.
<holstein> i have my studio rig... i just unplug the actual hard drives and plug in a test hard drive
<zequence> ttoine: What kind of testing were you thinking of doing on the released versions?
<holstein> i do some vbox testing too, but i try and do metal for our stuff... you cant really test jack and audio performance in VM
<zequence> Yea, that's another issue too of course, absolutely
<ttoine> zequence, my aim was to have a laptop or something like that I can use for workshops, and hardware testing
<ttoine> holstein, that the problem
<ttoine> that's
<ttoine> perhaps the better is to install Ubuntu Studio on usb keys
<ttoine> And then keep the Ubuntu Studio used for workshop on main OS
<holstein> its just grub really
<ttoine> and boot on usb keys with +1, etc..
<zequence> I don't think dual booting is too bad of an idea either
<holstein> the installers used to ask.. now they assume (like windows) that this is the only operating system, and that you dont know what a bootloader is
<ttoine> holstein, just grub... it is not "just" when it is about grub ;-)
<holstein> i used to just make some free space,, or install to a USB stick and specify where grub should go, or not install it at all... i miss 10.04 in a lot of ways
<zequence> I forget if our ubiquity is different (I don't do standard installs very often). Ubuntu let's you choose where to install GRUB
<holstein> zequence: not anymore
<holstein> zequence: at least, i dont see that option
<zequence> holstein: It did last time I checked
<ttoine> not anymore
<zequence> During partitioning
<holstein> zequence: yup.. 10.04 was the last time you checked then
<holstein> zequence: nope
<zequence> holstein: 13.04
<ttoine> zequence, did you used custom partitionning ?
<holstein> zequence: do share.. cause i havent seen that option since 10.04
<zequence> I always do custom partitioning
<ttoine> zequence, that is why you see that choice for grub installation
<zequence> It's there, anyway
<holstein> i'll have to look again.. i do both custom and auto, and i didnt see it
<holstein> when i setup 12.04 on my studio rig i did custom, thought i had specified no grub, and it blew out my grub anyway
<ttoine> holstein, zequence, do you have many or only one hard drive ?
<holstein> i have 2 in my studio rig, but at install, i just had the one
<ttoine> maybe that's why there is no choice : only one hard drive
<holstein> i backup to my 1tb internal drive, mirror to my 1tb external drive.. then unplug both of those (after burning things im getting paid to work on to blueray disc)
<ttoine> that's why I don't use my main pc for tests
<holstein> well, that wasnt for a test though.. i wanted to move on to 12.04, but i left 10.04 there in case i need low latency... or something doesnt move well
<zequence> ubuntu has only two install isos for desktops now, I think. The regular one, and the netinstall mini.iso (they stopped making alternate)
<zequence> But those two cover all use cases
<holstein> i dont think its necessary... maybe helpful with low-ram and older systems, which are screwed for diffrent reasons
<zequence> For Ubuntu Studio users the only tricky part is to add realtime privilege
<holstein> i mean, we cant support older machines forever..
<zequence> The alternate is not for old machines
<zequence> It's a way to make custom installs
<zequence> You can cherrypick everything
<holstein> sure, but its helpful on lower memeory machines.. and thats all thats left
<holstein> you can do custom partitioning and encryption and everything else AFAIK from the normal iso's
<zequence> Yea, but you can't install wihtout unity, and a bunch of other stuff that you might not want
<holstein> lower ram requirments would be the only valid argument i can think of for wanting an alternate iso now.. assumimg the grub thing works
<zequence> It's only one reason. Not the *only* reason
<holstein> what im propsing is.. its the only reason left that is valid
<holstein> the low memory requirements
<holstein> since the other features are available in the normal iso now
<zequence> Perhaps you're thinking about Ubuntu Studio now. I'm thinking of custom Ubuntu installations
<holstein> whatever
<zequence> You can't perform a expert install with a regular Ubuntu ISO
<holstein> sure.. and what is that expert install?
<holstein> custom partitioning?
<holstein> encryption?
<zequence> Aside from ubuntu-minimal, which is just the GNU tools and a kernel, you can choose every piece of software that goes on it
<zequence> You can even install without a kernel
<zequence> So, ubuntu-minimal is really just the GNU tools with some Ubuntu specific settings
<zequence> For someone installing Ubuntu Studio, they might not be worrying about that amount of choice, since they already made the choice to install Ubuntu Studio with everything that comes with it
<micahg> Studio gave up on low memory when they went for the PAE only kernel option in precise
<holstein> i thought that was ubuntu-wide? the pae thing
<zequence> holstein: the netinstall ISO is an alternate ISO, but with very little on it. You get it all down the net instead. That's why they quit making alternate, as there were two ISO's doing pretty much the same thing
<zequence> It's a little trickier to find it though. You have too google it
<micahg> holstein: it was, but Xubuntu and Lubuntu kept the non-PAE kernel as default on i386
<micahg> at the time, it was determined that US users inherently needed more memory for the workflows (I guess that doesn't preclude taking them into account now though :))
<holstein> i didnt know that was an option. i think it was because we didnt have the resources to maintain 2 kernels.. a pae and non pae lowlatency
<micahg> it's all built from the same source
<holstein> well.. we dont need to support low memory setups.
<ttoine> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/flowblade-multitrack-non-linear-video-editor-for-linux.html
<ttoine> a new non linear video editor
<ttoine> I will ask one of my contact to test it, he is a video expert
<len-1304> zequence, so the nautilus search is essentially useless... the tree view is gone.... is there any reason left to use nautilus? It seems we need to add a search util anyway
<len-1304> holstein, the mini ISO is also useful for custom installs. It is sometimes easier to use that and make up one meta package for the rest than to make a new distro.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-18
<len-1304> zequence, Not only is nautilus search pretty much useless, but thunar does the same thing any way... just start typing and the first file that matches high lights.
<len-1304> catfish which we used to use as file search, does not have a complete list of depends it seems... or the packages it depends on have changed.
<len-1304> $ catfish 
<len-1304> Error: The required module GError is missing.
<zequence> len-1304: Feels like the reasoning might be that a file manager is less usefull these days, when you can do all the searching from a dash (if you have one)
<len-1304> zequence, Ya, that is what I was thinking.
<zequence> And in the spirit of i*, let the applications keep track of the docs
<zequence> Or the files, I mean
<len-1304> Not much help for developing or maintaining a system.
<len-1304> catfish seems to be broken...
<len-1304> Thing is, when you need a tool you need it... even if only once.
<len-1304> mlocate is really quick
<len-1304> Hmm we have both locate and mlocate installed by default. This is probably bad as each one has a cron task that runs once a day that save all the files names on the drive in a DB.
<len-1304> zequence, gnome-search-tool seems to work... seems to have what nautilus now lacks
<smartboyhw> Grrrrrrrrr where is the 3.7 (or 3.7.1) kernel for linux-lowlatency???????:(
<zequence> There's no hurry for -lowlatency to be updated, since -generic is the same kernel in a respect, and from a testing point of view, at least initially, it's not that crucial for -lowlatency to be in sync
<zequence> I'm hoping we can overtake maintenance long before release, so that it will be we who are responsible for this in the future
<smartboyhw> zequence, the problem is: I simply can't use the newest kernel, and that gives me for a bad feeling
<zequence> smartboyhw: What do you mean you can't use the newest kernel? What in the recent updates are so important for your system?
<zequence> I'm getting further in understanding kernel maintenance. Starting with precise, and will be uploading to github
<zequence> Next cycle, we'll probably be uploading to a PPA, and sync will be more automated
<zequence> smartboyhw: you'll be glad to know that a new 3.7 lowlatency is on the way
<smartboyhw> zequence, :D
<smartboyhw> zequence, BTW when you do have builds in github tell me to test it:P
<smartboyhw> or code or..
<zequence> smartboyhw: For the time being, I'm just replicating the work of apw. Once he feels ok with it, he'll use my git tree as source
<smartboyhw> zequence, :)
 * smartboyhw has sure confidence in zequence maintaining the kernel:D
<zequence> I'm just a monkey with his finger on the script button so far
<zequence> But, hopefully in the long run, this will turn out to be a vivid part of Ubuntu Studio development
<smartboyhw> zequence, no you're not
<smartboyhw> PulseAudio 3.0 released!!!!!
<zequence> hmm, yes. Let's hope it's not going to make our lives miserable :P
<zequence> There have been times, and I guess it's still true, on account of both PA and systemd, when being him might not be the most thankful position.
<zequence> Poettering, I mean
<smartboyhw> zequence, ;P
<len-1304> smartboyhw, from our point the new kernel has not been a good thing.
<len-1304> It seems 2.6 performed better.
<zequence> len-1304: All though, I'm not totally sure where the problem lies these days. I recently did some testing on 2.6.38 on a newer release than the original, and it was not much better
<len-1304> There may be some system stuff that is getting in the way
<zequence> There's most definately a performance diff since when we did testing on 2.6.37, but exactly what is an enigma to me
<len-1304> Also, if you build 2.6 now, does it use the kernel modules that were available at the time or the newest kernel modules?
<zequence> Only if you build the modules separately, I think. dkms
<zequence> But they're still built against the source for the kernel
<len-1304> When did upstart appear?
<zequence> Read on wikipedia that it might have been for 9.10
<smartboyhw> I will one day upload the 3.6.11-rt22 kernel (BTW the 3.6 kernel went EOL) and try to see how it works
 * smartboyhw is building pulseaudio 3.0 so that everyone can try it out
<smartboyhw> I mean after that I will upload to PPA:D
<smartboyhw> Hmm got the package uploaded to PPA, and building:D
<zequence> nice work. I might not be as eager as you to try it though. But, let us know if something is not working
<smartboyhw> Damn the build failed
<smartboyhw> Some problem with bluetooth it seem
<smartboyhw> dh_install: pulseaudio-module-bluetooth missing files (usr/lib/pulse-*/modules/module-bluetooth-proximity.so), aborting
<smartboyhw> I actually installed this and actually have the file so real weird
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-19
<scott-work> has smartboy been on lately?
<len-1304> smartboy is studying for finals.
<scott-work> ah, that makes sense
<scott-work> in that case, i'll be doing the release team email this week by looking back at the changes in blueprints
<scott-work> does anybody have anything in particular they want highlighted in the email?
<len-1304> Well, I am told that the icon theme should get uploaded today.
<len-1304> But its not done till it's done :)
<len-1304> I'm researching file search tools. because nautilus has lost some functionality
<ttoine> hello
<scott-work> hi ttoine, how are you today?
<holstein> 01:44 < zequence> holstein: PA works sort of the same with PA as it does with jack, IMO
<holstein> ?
<ttoine> scott-work, fine, thanks
<ttoine> and you ?
<ttoine> scott-work, can't wait for the email address !!
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-20
<micahg> Len-nb: sorry, will take care of it tomorrow for sure
<smartboyhw> len-1304, I am revising for mid-year:P
<smartboyhw> Final is in June
<zequence> Seems like my server HD is dead
<smartboyhw> zequence, oh no
<zequence> I've only been using it for IRC lately, so no big deal.
<smartboyhw> zequence, :D
<astraljava> I installed the server version of quantal on a P4 machine for a friend for just that purpose. It's lightning-swift!
<astraljava> I'm once again finding myself wondering what I actually need a GUI for. :)
<jussi> cripes, its an astraljava
<astraljava> Where? WHERE?!! RRUUUUUNNNN!
<smartboyhw> jussi, wrong grammar. It is "cripes, its THE astraljava":P
<astraljava> What makes you so sure we're not a species?
<smartboyhw> astraljava, pah I searched on Wikipedia and all sorts of bio websites:P
<astraljava> Not all shady, terrifying things need to be brough upon common knowledge.
<scott-work> good morning everyone
<smartboyhw> scott-work, hi. 
<scott-work> how are you finals going smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> scott-work, 1. That is NOT the finals, that is mid-year
<smartboyhw> 2. OK fine, except for Physics and Geography:(
<smartboyhw> Starting on I think 2nd January
<scott-work> oh yeah, christmas (for christians) break
 * scott-work wonders what non-christians call this break
<jussi> xmas :P
<smartboyhw> scott-work, Christmas break:P
<smartboyhw> Well our school is a Christian school anyway
<scott-work> i'm not shocked or upset by this, but when i went to school we had "halloween" which is now branded as "fall festival"
<scott-work> so i was wondering if "christmas break" had been transmogrified as well
<astraljava> I think it just describes the festive better. Everybody's falling (down), so...
<scott-work> and please don't misunderstand me, i do have a background as a white, american, male, christain, but i can empathize with the world-view that this is _my_ background, not theirs and it's pretty egocentric to force our customs, etc on others
<smartboyhw> scott-work, jussi astraljava do you believe in the end of the world tmr?
<scott-work> lol astraljava 
<scott-work> smartboyhw: boy i hope not....i still have _way_ too many things i want to do
<astraljava> I believe in not believing into things.
<astraljava> in*
<astraljava> gah
<astraljava> 1.5 hours of sleep a night really is a tad too little.
<smartboyhw> astraljava, LOL
<smartboyhw> How come a code merge mail from Launchpad got into spam!?!?
<astraljava> It smells rotten.
<smartboyhw> astraljava, can't be:P That is actually fixing a bug
<smartboyhw> Bug 1092310 if you do care:P
<ubottu> bug 1092310 in Ubuntu Community Accomplishments "ubuntu-testcase-member test failure" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1092310
 * astraljava looks around, finds no one, shrugs and goes shopping
<smartboyhw> astraljava, LOL
<len-1304> scott-work, smartboyhw have you looked at nautilus in 13.04? What do you think of switching to thunar?
<len-1304> scott-work, I tried installing catfish and found it will not run :P
<len-1304> bluesabre in xubuntu was going to check and see if it works in xubuntu still.
<len-1304> If I have time I will download xubuntu and check. then bug.
<smartboyhw> len-1304, I think it is OK
<len-1304> smartboyhw, "it" =?
<smartboyhw> len-1304, nautilus
<len-1304> Have you tried to search for anything?
<len-1304> is it still better than thunar?
<smartboyhw> len-1304, I do use search. I have never used Thunar though:P
<len-1304> in nautilus in 13.04 rty searching for all the icons with the word application in the name... nautilus will only give the files in the current directory any more.
<len-1304> maybe zsync should be installed by default :P
<smartboyhw> len-1304, LOL
<len-1304> 110 kb... and we all use it. I can think of SW we include fewer people use.  :)
<smartboyhw> len-1304, well normal people who are not developers or testers seldom use that don't they?
<smartboyhw> They use wget:P
<len-1304> there is 11% of the last xubuntu iso I downloaded still in the new one.
<len-1304> zsync allows updating a file without downloading the whole thing.
<smartboyhw> len-1304, well of course yes:D
 * len-1304 is off to work.
<smartboyhw> len-1304, bye bye
<ttoine> hello
<smartboyhw> hello ttoine 
<scott-work> len-1304: this afternoon/evening i will check both ubuntu studio 13.04 and xubuntu
<ttoine> scott-work, is 13.04 stable enough to install it and test it on an intel 32bit laptop ?
<scott-work> ttoine: i haven't testing it on a 32 bit but it does appear stable on the 64 bit.  i believe len-1304 has tested and uses 32 bit machines though.
<ttoine> ok. scott-work it is interessant to test a dist upgrade from 12.10 ?
<scott-work> ttoine: if you want to do that, then i think it would be a good test. but i wouldn't really consider it critical at this point.
<ttoine>  scott-work of course. I will install 12.10 32bit on my old intel
<ttoine> and test the upgrade
<scott-work> i am curious to hear how it progresses
<ttoine> scott-work, I let you know
<ttoine> scott-work, any news from the ubunstudio.org emails ?
<zequence> ttoine, I think all of us will be notified, since we are all requestors
<ttoine> ok
<ttoine> just to let you know
<ttoine> I am the new treasurer of the Ubuntu Lyon locoteam
<ttoine> I don't know if the work treasurer is the one in english
<zequence> It sounds a bit royal :). Don't think it's the wrong term, but I don't really know.
<ttoine> zequence, in non profit organisation, in France, there is a president, a secretary and a treasurer. but, yes, I think that there may be better words in english
<ttoine> need to go
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-21
<micahg> Len-nb: around?
<Len-nb> micah I'm here
<Len-nb> Did I goof?
<Len-nb> micahg, ^^
<micahg> sorry :), no, was just wondering if there's a certain order or grouping with the uploads and which branches
<micahg> or rather, idk yet :)
<Len-nb> -look is unconnected
<Len-nb> icon-theme should go before settings.
<micahg> ok, I'll do look first then
<micahg> looks easy :)
<micahg> Len-nb: I'm going to remove smartboy and make you the uploader for -look since his change is now irrelevant (and I'll remove it from the changelog)
<Len-nb> Sure.
<Len-nb> I should have done that.
<micahg> yeah, you'll know for next time, np
<micahg> Len-nb: WRT -icon-theme, so, you need LP: #XXXXX to close a bug in Launchpad <-- note the # sign
<micahg> ok, have to run an errand, will continue when I return
<Len-nb> Ok bug number fixed
<Len-nb> micahg, when you get back.
<micahg> -look uploaded
<holstein> zequence: ? 01:44 < zequence> holstein: PA works sort of the same with PA as it does with jack, IMO
<Len-nb> micahg, do I need to put the version release note in the changelog?
<micahg> Len-nb: where?
<Len-nb> in -look
<micahg> hrm, I thought that was done
<micahg> let me push up my changes
<Len-nb> Oh ok, 
<micahg> all pushed
<micahg> you added a note
<micahg>   * De-versioned plymouth as per Scott
<Len-nb> Ya, when you said -look was uploaded I thought I would see the commit, I didn't realize it was still local to you
<micahg> yeah, sorry
<micahg> I forgot :)
<Len-nb> NP
<micahg> Len-nb: oh, you donm't need to say you fix a changelog entry in the changelog unless you're fixing an old entry
<Len-nb> micahg, ok.  Should I do something about it?
<micahg> well, I have a couple other comments
<Len-nb> :)
<micahg> xubunt-icon-theme in the changelog should be xubuntu-icon-them, second, your control file description update almost seems apologetic
<micahg> actually, that's not the right word, but it reads funny for a package description
<Len-nb> I'll have to look.
<Len-nb> I can see what you mean.
<Len-nb> This package adds the few missing icons ubuntustudio needs that no other theme provides.
<Len-nb> Does that sound more descriptive micahg ?
<micahg> that sounds better
<Len-nb> Anything else I should do?
<micahg> I think that was it
<Len-nb> pushed
<micahg> Len-nb: you forgot to indent the second line in your fix
<micahg> (of the description)
<Len-nb> Ya, I figgured. I forgot it had to be.
 * micahg needs to either backport a newer lintian or upgrade to raring...
<Len-nb> micahg, do I need to add a comment to the change log for that?
<micahg> Len-nb: no, it's correcting the correction you made before :)
<micahg> the changelog should be descriptive of the diff between versions, the commit message should be descriptive of the commit, there's not always a 1-1 correlation
<Len-nb> Right. Fix is pushed
<micahg> ok, I need to go to sleep, can I'll upload in the morning when I'm a little more comfortable with my diff skills (~9hrs)
<micahg> Len-nb: have a good night
<Len-nb> GN
<micahg> I'll do my best to get them on tomorrow's ISOs
<Len-nb> micahg, thank you
<zequence> holstein, Yeah, I was referring to Audacity. One of my typical typing misses
<ttoine> hello !
<zequence> I'm preparing a machine which I can use remotely. Tried cloning a git repo on it, and after googling on the error message, what seems most likely is that my HW is failing!
<ttoine> zequence, bad luck...
<scott-work> Len-nb: i did not get to test nautilus/thunar last night. my daughter was sick.
<scott-work> i will test it tonight however
<holstein> zequence: so... you are saying audacity what?
<holstein> zequence: as a side note, im not interested in running audacity.. but i assume you feel i gave mis-information?
<holstein> you are saying audacity is fine to use with jack?
<holstein> do you agree that if someone needs to record stereo data and needs audacity, JACK is overkill?
<micahg> sorry, I overslept :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-22
<Len-nb> zequence, any thoughts on ffmpeg vs libav?
<Len-nb> It appears the ffmpeg we ship is not ffmpeg, but the libav fork.
<Len-nb> That it calls itself ffmpeg at all, seems dishonest.
<zequence> holstein: I haven't used audacity with jack a lot, and dont find much reason to do so myself. The only thing I know for sure, which is not that fun concerning audacity and jack is that the connection name changes each time you start audacity
<zequence> So, it's not very practical to connect Audacity to other jack apps
<zequence> Other than that, I don't know if there's a particular problem with running Audacity with jackk
<zequence> Len-nb: From what I understand libav is the replacement for ffmpeg, and that ffmpeg is used mostly because some apps have depended onit
<zequence> Len-nb: The tool /usr/bin/ffmpeg still exists, after uninstalling ffmpeg, so I'm assuming libav tools have that in their arsenal
<zequence> ffmpeg depends on libav-tools, which I assume is what gives you all the ffmpeg stuff
<zequence> Is it a meta package, ffmpeg? If you try getting the source for it, you get the source for libav
<zequence> It's not a real package anyway, and as the description says, we can remove it. We just need to add it's dependencies
<Len-nb> zequence, that was what I thought too... then I read this:
<Len-nb> http://blog.pkh.me/p/13-the-ffmpeg-libav-situation.html
<Len-nb> It seems libav and ffmpeg are two different projects.
<Len-nb> the two are based on the same root but diverged.
<Len-nb> they are not swapable and there is a lot of animosity there.
<Len-nb> The ffmpeg people feel that libav is a highjack and the libav people feel they kicked out some trouble.
<Len-nb> The real ffmpeg package has some codecs that we lack BTW.
<Len-nb> In ubuntu (and debian) libav has become the replacement.... but something smells.
<zequence> Len-nb: interesting
<zequence> Len-nb: Still, the tool ffmpeg is not a part of the ffmpeg package http://pastebin.com/prnvFeYU
<zequence> It's a part of the libav-tools package 
<zequence> http://pastebin.com/ALUH3KgE
<zequence> So, we don't have a choice. But one could investigate further how come the packages look the way they look
<Len-nb> Yes, I realize we can do little about what we include anyway, but it is good to be aware that one ffmpeg is not the same as another.
<Len-nb> Someone asking questions about how come the ffmpeg in that distro does this and ours doesn't for example.
<zequence> Absolutely
 * Len-nb was not suggesting including both :P
<zequence> To me it does seem very odd
<zequence> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=73558
<zequence> I suppose this is the reasoning for how Debian packages http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-multimedia-maintainers/2011-December/023070.html
<Len-nb> That seems to say the deb maintainer also contributes to libav and so has some personal reasons for the choice... but then from what I read there is very little that is not personal.
<Len-nb> I would have liked to see them be more open that ffmpeg is a fork and so is libav and use two different names.
<Len-nb> calling the libav package by the name ffmpeg is not the right thing to do. The libre office fork went much smoother.
<Len-nb> in the end, what matters is that it works for our users
<Lumpy> hello all
<len-1304> Lumpy, I was reading your talk with holstein.
<Lumpy> okay
<len-1304> zequence, we have a new jack2 today.
<Lumpy> keep in mind i am sleep deprived atm
<len-1304> It sounds interesting
<Lumpy> to you maybe, to me, atm, confusing.. heh
<len-1304> We can talk later, that is ok. I would like to set up what you have to see if I can help. But I can do tha later.
<Lumpy> the more i look, the more is seems to be on the server end though
<Lumpy> i would love to do that
<len-1304> I have access to a server I can play with.
<Lumpy> later would be better though
<Lumpy> i could really screw things up atm
<Lumpy> kewl to post emails here?
<len-1304> Yup, I am at -0800 so I will be awake for another 12 hours or so.
<Lumpy> with the holiday and all, it may be a tad longer than that but lumpy@indienation.fm
<Lumpy> and i have all the server we need to play with
<Lumpy> i pay for a dedicated
<len-1304> I'll send a message so you get my email.
<Lumpy> and if we can use it for the betterment of Ubuntu Studio
<len-1304> We do like to cover different work flows.
<Lumpy> i am certain that no on here at indie nation would object
<Lumpy> i would love to be more involved with helping this community
<Lumpy> your products have certainly done a great deal for me
<len-1304> All of us are volunteer. mostly we just package other peoples work.
<len-1304> Most of us as holstein said are not really coders.
<Lumpy>  i am in the same boat
<Lumpy> but
<Lumpy> i hack as i need to do what i want to do
<Lumpy> indie nation is focused on the promotion of indie musicians
<Lumpy> we are all indie and almost entirely all podsafe
<Lumpy> my area of specialty is recording live gigs
<Lumpy> i have a few zooms and portable gear
<Lumpy> for us it is just a passion
<len-1304> Most of us are musicians and do hobby are profesion recording.
<Lumpy> maybe better said an obsession
<Lumpy> i have carpal tunnel in both hands
<Lumpy> my guitar days are about done
<len-1304> Ouch!
<Lumpy> but ever hear of John Stebal Jr.?
<len-1304> Not that I am aware.
<len-1304> The name may have gone past me ...
<Lumpy> well he recorded with Duke Ellingtone, Mel Torme, and Patsy Kline
<Lumpy> he was one of my instructors
<len-1304> Pretty hard not to have heard of them though :)
<Lumpy> and i started out in the patch cord Moog days with one inch tape
<Lumpy> so i have been around it for a while
<len-1304> I have been around that long too.
<Lumpy> rather noobish to digital but the switch is not that hard
<len-1304> My training was broadcast electronics in the 70s
<Lumpy> GIGO still ++ the same
<len-1304> It was all tape
<len-1304> That part never changes
<len-1304> We seem to have lost music with heart at least in the main stream. perhaps that is why you are doing indie.
<Lumpy> I still use a tascam portastudio for my mixer
<Lumpy> i do all indie because the RIAA didn't want to even talk to me about doing stuff through sound exchange
<len-1304> I was doing that, till I heard the difference my mackie makes.
<Lumpy> i still have contact with some mainstream musicians
<Lumpy> I still like analog mixers personally
<Lumpy> but i want to learn more about all digital from start to finish
<Lumpy> not that, technically, there is such a thing
<Lumpy> i don't know of any audio gear that doesn't have A/d converters somewhere
<Lumpy> seems, as far as physics is concerned, not doable
<Lumpy> but i could be wrong
<Lumpy> is suppose if the speakers clicked fast enough, we would still hear analog sound :P
<len-1304> Even our ears have a preamp.
<Lumpy> my son, 6 years old, just did 27 pages of homework, two weeks worth in two days
<Lumpy> w00t!
<len-1304> A DAC includes a capacitor to smooth the sharp edges off.
<len-1304> My son of 7 avoids all home work...
<Lumpy> remember the TI complexe sound generator chip?
<Lumpy> mine wanted to do it
<Lumpy> he wouldn't quite
<len-1304> I played with one many years ago.
<Lumpy> he is top of his class, kindergarden for reading
<len-1304> Three tones and noise?
<Lumpy> i used to build synths and pedals with them
<Lumpy> haven't done any building since i was teen though
<Lumpy> i used to daisy link C-64s
<Lumpy> did Indian scales with them even
<Lumpy> while i still love analog stuff, the digital possibilities are endlesss
<Lumpy> so much more with so much less
<Lumpy> and yeah, i think it was three tone and noise
<len-1304> It has gotten hard to get hobby usable components, Software at least is doable.
<Lumpy> plus some filters if i recall
<Lumpy> well software is certainly less expensive and more flexible than the old breadboard method
<len-1304> Radio shack is gone in Canada, so anything I would want has to be ordered.
<Lumpy> plus it is pretty hard to fry software
<len-1304> If I fry software. I can reload and start over.
<Lumpy> links kewl here?
<len-1304> Ya
<len-1304> So long as it doesn't start to look like spam
<Lumpy> one good surplus link, a local company here, haven't used them in years but for what it is worth, http://www.electronicsurplus.com/default.aspx
<len-1304> But for illustration purposes it is fine
<Lumpy> short of being in certain recipes, i don't care for spam much either
<len-1304> I don't eat the stuff either :)
<len-1304> Looks like a good site.
<Lumpy> in the 70's Olsens and them were the bomb
<len-1304> When I was in the vancouver area active was good, but I am on the Vancouver Island now so my options are much less.
<len-1304> There was a good place in Langley too.
<Lumpy> you live on an island
<Lumpy> i always wanted to do that
<Lumpy> I live in cleveland
<len-1304> Pretty big Island.
<Lumpy> we have a few islands on the lake
<Lumpy> one thing nice about them here is that the community is pretty much constantly the same
<Lumpy> i think i would like that
<Lumpy> regarding the earlier chat in the other channel
<Lumpy> i am leaning more and more to the thought that i have a sever side issue
<len-1304> That was part of our reason to move... less commuting too. I used to spend 2 hours a days commuting.
<Lumpy> centovacast is reporting that i actually did have the stream
<Lumpy> but if you listen, i never did
<len-1304> Are you just sending perecorded audio from files or other audio (anounce etc. ) as well.
<Lumpy> i would never spen that much time commuting
<Lumpy> both
<Lumpy> i use idjc to stream
<Lumpy> but i can hit it on local host
<len-1304> OK.
<Lumpy> so it is unlikely on my end
<len-1304> May help if you can increase the size of the send buffers.
<len-1304> But I am talking off the top of my head.
<Lumpy> i am doubtful on that
<Lumpy> i have the exact setting i have had in the past
<Lumpy> never had an issue in the past
<len-1304> I am running ubuntustudio 13.04 testing on this box right now.
<Lumpy> but, then again, we are using icecast now and not sc_trans
<len-1304> Which version are you running
<Lumpy> 12.04
<len-1304> OK, before I play  I will reboot there.
<Lumpy> wait, there is a 13.04 out already
<len-1304> No, there are daily ISOs for testing, but it is not released.
<Lumpy> kk
<len-1304> I test by installing and running.
<Lumpy> then 12.04 for me
<Lumpy> i go with the most recent LTS
<Lumpy> but would be willing to try a daily
<len-1304> Makes sense.
<Lumpy> just not at this sleep deprived moment
<len-1304> I have three HD in this machine each with a different version.
<Lumpy> i still use hotswaps
<Lumpy> and have three Os's on the main maching atm
<Lumpy> i do it a bit different than most though
<Lumpy> i use different drives for swap and temp usually
<Lumpy> take advantage of FIFO and IDE
<len-1304> I have 11.10, 12.04 and I have the latest testing ISO on a 40g USB drive.
<Lumpy> I also use multiple swaps for speed
<Lumpy> nix can capitalize on multiple swaps similar to RAID
<len-1304> I have multiple swaps... but more by accident. I consider swap a no-no for audio.
<Lumpy> my newest mobo bios is 1999
<Lumpy> why so, that i would love to learn about
<len-1304> I actually had a ram drive swap setup at one point. Anytime it got used audio dropped out.
<Lumpy> i haven't had that issue
<Lumpy> the only time i had audio drop out was with this pulse thing recently
<len-1304> Most audio apps try to lock memory, but it only takes one in the chain not to to give dropouts.
<Lumpy> i don't enable lock out in jack
<len-1304> I have not had real problems with pulse. So long as it is setup exactly right.
<Lumpy> but i do use the low latency
<Lumpy> that is one thing i would like to learn for sure
<len-1304> If you set up jack RT it locks memory
<Lumpy> that is what i thought
<Lumpy> so, more or less, it do allow lock
<len-1304> If you start Jack in RT on a generic kernel it will fail as unable to lock memory
<Lumpy> ahh
<len-1304> Then it will tell you it can't find the device.
<Lumpy> so, in a sense, i am working against myself
<Lumpy> but i don't get that error in jack message
<len-1304> The low latency kernel is the same as the generic except for one setting.
<Lumpy> would i have to look at the kernel for that?
<Lumpy> the nice setting maybe?
<len-1304> If you use the lowlatency kernel it should be fine.
<Lumpy> i do
<len-1304> nice does not effect something using preempt.
<Lumpy> kk
<Lumpy> so i /should/ be fine
<len-1304> Ya.
<Lumpy> that whole "in theory" part anyhow
<Lumpy> but my ears, recently, strongly disagreed
<len-1304> On my netbook, I shut down some of the services to make it work.
<Lumpy> i am going to have to, unfortunately, cut this short
<len-1304> mysql, cron(and friends) I remove my wifi driver.
<Lumpy> i gotta get a nap in and take the kid to see christmas lights
<len-1304> NP I sent an email. So you can send some thing when ever
<len-1304> Bye
<Lumpy> i am certainly going to pick your brain later though.
<Lumpy> nini
 * len-dt thinks "Automatically show and hide the panel" for the bottom panel is a bad default.
<holstein> i think the bottom panel is a bad idea
<holstein> i think its a crap way to try and look "apple-ish"..
<len-dt> holstein, that too, but if it is there, it should alwys show otherwise I am always triggering it when I get close on the screen.
<holstein> len-dt: its the first thing i remove
<len-dt> Scott has plans for it, but I would prefer to come with a new workflow app instead.
<holstein> hmmm... i could go either way on that
<len-dt> The pannel can not be upgraded.
<holstein> its nice because its a panel and not a dock.. no extra resources to speack of being used by it
<len-dt> Once the user runs the session once it never looks at the system default again.
<len-dt> So if we come up with a new idea for the panel the only way to implement it is to reinstall the OS.
<len-dt> Anyway, I was just expressing an opinion :)
<len-dt> Settings are there so the user can make changes to suit
<holstein> i have always not liked the fake-dock panel
<holstein> i have never heard anything positive about it either
<holstein> not just US.. xubuntu
<holstein> i hear reviews that are like "whats up with that dock"
<len-dt> Ya, I think xfce includes it by default more to show the user it can be done than as something that should be used
<holstein> len-dt: maybe.. i thought it was just a xubuntu thing though
<holstein> and its nice that its not taking up resources
<len-dt> No it is stock with any xfce install.
<len-dt> xubuntu and Studio do customize it though
<len-dt> holstein, I am going to try setting up idjc to help out lumpy, but also because I think the workflow is used by enough people it is worth figuring out. It would work well for podcast too.
<holstein> len-dt: its been something i wanted to test for a while too
<len-dt> Ya, I have pretty much done my bit for 13.04 ... at least until I can test it. :)
<len-dt> So this is something else I can do. I should look at the blue prints, but I have more limited time this cycle.
<len-dt> holstein, from looking at idjc, I would say that low latency without being RT (less than 10ms) would still be useful. That is the anouncer doesn't need to monitor the microphone so much as the fade of the stream to announce over.
<len-dt> So some delay would be ok.
<len-dt> Going from 80ms to 20ms would be helpful.
<holstein> not a deal breaker though..
<holstein> even if its half a second or more
<len-dt> holstein,  If I was announcing a half second would be annoying
<holstein> len-dt: maybe even annoying enough to scrape $40us together and buy an appropriate sound device
<len-dt> I can run my ensoniq at p64 easy enough. Even p128 would be fine.
<len-dt> But yes, I agree.
<len-dt> Our (ubuntu repo) verson of idjc is one version behind. The changes look mostly cosmetic that I can tell.
<Lump|AFK> heyas
<Lump|AFK> here for a hot minute and just read up
<len-dt> hello
<Lump|AFK> as far as the dock goes, Mint XFCE give you the option to skip it on install
<Lump|AFK> and I don't recall the option on ubuntustudio
<Lump|AFK> but, for what it is worth, I use it
<Lump|AFK> though i don't give a darn for the apple look
<Lump|AFK> and as far as work flow goes
<len-dt> The dock is in for now. I use it sort of but move it to the left side instead of the bottom and make it smaller.
<Lump|AFK> idjc is great
<Lump|AFK> brb
<len-dt> What is your signal chain?
<Lump|AFK> what do you mean by signal chain?
<Lump|AFK> and i also have played with Tango Studio
<len-dt> Like mic -> idjc -> icecast -> whatever
<Lump|AFK> idjc is somewhat different in that version
<Lump|AFK> oh, system in -> meterbridge -> idjc -> icecast
<len-dt> I see you mentioned novacast, is that sw or the server you use?
<Lump|AFK> and i just use the built in recorder in idjc for the mp3
<len-dt> Is icecast local or on the server?
<Lump|AFK> on the server
<Lump|AFK> and the centovacast is server side software that we use to generate our autdj playlist and such
<Lump|AFK> it is not free but the best we have found to date
<Lump|AFK> i think a one time license is 190 bucks or there abouts
<len-dt> You speak of teamspeak, do you use the audio "on air"
<Lump|AFK> atm, we run TS on another pc locally, (we host the server on our site) and patch it in through the mixer
<Lump|AFK> ideally and eventually, i would like to run it on the same machine as idjc and use jack
<Lump|AFK> but that may not work out on my older hardware
<Lump|AFK> my philosphy is "i have cycles, use em all"
<len-dt> So yes. Does TS expect to use pulse?
<Lump|AFK> at least in the default install it does
<Lump|AFK> brb one more time
<len-dt> That should not be a problem.
 * len-dt is going to do some family time now that we are all here.
<Lump|AFK> i am about 3 min from done dinner and then we are off to see christmas lights
<Lump|AFK> i will bbl and hopefully catch you all then
<len-dt> Lump|AFK, I will be back later too feel free to send email.
<Lump|AFK> oh you know i will
<Lump|AFK> looking forward to many more convos on this and related topics
 * Lump|AFK luvs this stuff, even when it gets frustrating
<Lump|AFK> ttyl all
<len-dt> bye
#ubuntustudio-devel 2012-12-23
<len-dt> zequence, holstein idjc for internet casting... where in the menu should it end up? Right now it is in networking.
<Lump|AFK> that can vary with the os len-dt 
<len-dt> it is a mixer more than anything with playlisting and netcasting added to it. It can do local podcast or DJing though there may be better SW for that... on the other hand it is not so picky as MIxxx about video drivers
<Lump|AFK> look in internet on some
<len-dt> Lump|AFK, I am just thinking about where in our menu it should be.
<Lump|AFK> and i am hereish at best
<Lump|AFK> well if my 2 cents is worth anything
<Lump|AFK> audio
<Lump|AFK> that is where i think most would look for it
<len-dt> It is certainly an audio application
<Lump|AFK> some builds like mint maybe multimedia
<len-dt> We have audio production.
<Lump|AFK> might be a good thought to add streaming to the production list
<Lump|AFK> and list stuff for it there
<Lump|AFK> though production certainly makes sense
<Lump|AFK> and i am thinking on the fly while doing a few more installs on the other machine
<len-dt> We could have a sub menu of audio production for DJing stuff in general.
<Lump|AFK> for what it is worth, Tango puts it under Internet as well
<Lump|AFK> that makes even more sense len
<Lump|AFK> since it really is a blend of internet and production
<len-dt> Anything that uses the Deb packages probably would.
 * Lump|AFK likes deb
<Lump|AFK> but deb don't seem to like idjc on my most recent attempt
<Lump|AFK> but, to be fair, i didn't even try and tweak it
<len-dt> The desktop file it came with says: Categories=GNOME;Network;
<Lump|hereish> i dunno
<Lump|hereish> technically correct
<Lump|hereish> in the sense that the internet is a network
<len-dt> Ya, but I had to go looking for it :) I expected it to be in some audio menu.
<Lump|hereish> but most end users would likely, imho, be thinking lan or wan only
<Lump|hereish> yeah, i agree
<Lump|hereish> i look in audio first for it
<Lump|hereish> then internet
<len-dt> Network ends up in the Internet menu.
<Lump|hereish> a "streaming" option might be the best comprimise
<Lump|hereish> then others could add video stuff to it as well
<Lump|hereish> but i am not sure how that menu stuff auto sets
<Lump|hereish> i am a total noob to dev stuff
<Lump|hereish> i just hack stuff as i need
<len-dt> Ya, we are trying for the best compromise of stock, where people would look for it and setting the distro specific stuff a little apart.
<Lump|hereish> and am thankful there are rooms like this
<Lump|hereish> well that in mind, maybe we should think about adding streaming in internet and not audio
<len-dt> Most of the menu we have now is mine and zequence work. Based on what was there when we used gnome for a desktop.
<Lump|hereish> think about the life streamers
<Lump|hereish> the video folks and such
<Lump|hereish> they may more likely look in internet
<Lump|hereish> not audio
<Lump|hereish> oediv
<Lump|hereish> drat
<len-dt> I can put it in both if it really needs to be
<Lump|hereish> i am on the fence on putting stuff in both
<Lump|hereish> i like it
<Lump|hereish> but i dunno how other feel about it
<len-dt> Most of us too.
<Lump|hereish> brb
<Lump|hereish> i don't mind the recundancy
<Lump|hereish> but
<Lump|hereish> my BA is in psychology
<Lump|hereish> and we could invite memory interference with it and make it less pleasent for the user
<Lump|hereish> follow?
<Lump|hereish> and i am assuming the goal would be to make it better for the end user
<len-dt> If it is confusing where it is, then it should be moved... if it is expected where it is then it should stay... is what we try for.
<Lump|hereish> with that in mind, i still think Internet/streaming may have some merit
<Lump|hereish> but what you would need is user feedback on it
<len-dt> If we were to leave the menu stock, then the multimedia menu would have so much stuff in it nothing could be found.
<Lump|hereish> for myself that seems the most logical
<Lump|hereish> i know, i have felt that way in past versions
<len-dt> Anyway I won't change it tonight.
<Lump|hereish> ntl, it is, in how the production happens
<Lump|hereish> internet first
<Lump|hereish> but still audio
 * Lump|hereish hates this keyboard
<Lump|hereish> i think it is a remnant from a 286
<len-dt> This one is for sure, I buoght if for use with a 286 MB
<Lump|hereish> i am installing 11.04 on the dual core atm
<Lump|hereish> so i have no synergy
<Lump|hereish> this keyboard is pretty close to a typewriter
<len-dt> Not that it matters, but what do you use it for?
<len-dt> (synergy)
<Lump|hereish> I run the single core for irc and use synergy to have only one keyboard and trackball
<len-dt> I know what it does, but how does that help with casting?
<Lump|hereish> well, i don't have very new machines
<Lump|hereish> so spreading the chat load to an older machine, and email and other such stuff helps
<Lump|hereish> i let the older machine handle chat and less critical stuff
<Lump|hereish> i use the newer, lol, 1999 machine handle the casting and such
<len-dt> Mine is new then it is only 8 or 9 years old!
<Lump|hereish> i run the lates mint xfce on the single core
<Lump|hereish> brb
<len-dt> I have a 98 or 99 laptop with a minimal system, but my kids want to play games with it... only 256 meg on the P366
<len-dt> When I off load stuff like that I normally either do ssh -Y or ssh in a terminal.
<Lump|hereish> back with synergy running
<Lump|hereish> len, more or less, it lets me have 4 monitors with one keyboard and mouse, in my case a trackball
<len-dt> Ah, you use the monitors connected to the four boxes.
<Lump|hereish> no two boxes with nvidia dual heads on each
<Lump|hereish> but the same end result
<len-dt> OK, but the idea still makes sense that way.
<Lump|hereish> exactly
<len-dt> I was thinking only one monitor.
<Lump|hereish> and synergy was one of the reasons for the upgrade
<Lump|hereish> the new mint needs the beta
<Lump|hereish> the 10.04 studio did not care for synergy much
<Lump|hereish> would crash on shift alt or ctrl
<len-dt> On your casting rig do you use voip?
<Lump|hereish> not atm
<Lump|hereish> i have used skype in the past but teamspeak is more better gooder since i host it on my server
<Lump|hereish> atm i use a third PC, either my net book or my GF lappy and just patch it via my old mixer
<Lump|hereish> which is why i would like pulse to work
<Lump|hereish> ts default is pulse
<len-dt> So netspeak is the only non-jack app then
<len-dt> Pulse should work.
<Lump|hereish> teamspeak, and i am not sure if it non-jack only
<len-dt>  I have used it sort of the same
<Lump|hereish> from what i read, "in theory" it should
<len-dt> I configure the pulse-jack bridge _not_ to autoconnect
<Lump|hereish> but, this last build is the first time i tried it in years
<Lump|hereish> yeah, that is what i always did in the past
<Lump|hereish> are you familar with the ultimate desktop series?
<len-dt> Then I set up the connections manually .
<Lump|hereish> i haven't tried that
<len-dt> The auto connect on mine tries to connect to 10 i/os
<Lump|hereish> lost me with 10 i/os
<len-dt> It is a real mess.
<Lump|hereish> but, in the past, i used to exorcise pulse on studio and tango
<len-dt> I have a D66 which is 6 inputs /outputs, but the chip is able to have 12 in and 10 out
<Lump|hereish> nice
<Lump|hereish> i still use a sblive
<Lump|hereish> but i want to get a better card, more likely, external in the future
<len-dt> Ok, I have found I have to start jack first.
<len-dt> If jack is started as jackd the pulse bridge doesn't start.
<Lump|hereish> always start jack first
<Lump|hereish> er I always....
<Lump|hereish> and not always true
<len-dt> my version of idjc will start jack if it is not already running.
<Lump|hereish> my issue started when pulse started to enter into the mix
<Lump|hereish> and i always start jack first
<Lump|hereish> holstein's suggestion on the misc tab helped
<Lump|hereish> but i never start idjc with out jack starting first
<Lump|hereish> i learned, just like you, the same years ago
<Lump|hereish> i don't think any of them will len
<len-dt> Ya, thing is the pulse jack bridge takes a lot of CPU. 
<Lump|hereish> i don't recall any version of idjc starting jack on the user's behalf
<len-dt> If jack is running 10% CPU, adding pulse to the mix makes it go up to 30%
<Lump|hereish> tru dat
<Lump|hereish> and cpu is one of my limitations
<len-dt> CPU use varies with latency
<Lump|hereish> that too i get
<Lump|hereish> but one of the advantages of being stuck with hardware for years it that you know what to set where with in the limitation
<Lump|hereish> tbh honest and fair, my desire for the bridge may likely be a pipe dream
<Lump|hereish> but i stil want to explore it
<len-dt> with jack/pulse and idjc running I am at about 20%
<Lump|hereish> i wish i could say anything close to that
<Lump|hereish> with jack, meter bridge, irc (for bot report to channel) and idjc, I do at least 60%
<Lump|hereish> then again, i don't fret 100% so long as low latency is running
<Lump|hereish> my browser may feeze but the stream usually just keeps going
<Lump|hereish> never really an issue unless graphics get laggy
<Lump|hereish> and that usually does not happen with 128 kbps mp3s
<Lump|hereish> it can happen when i am on the mic
<Lump|hereish> but i just improv and talk more
<len-dt> I'm now at 30%
<len-dt> I have audacious running and feeding the voip input to idjc
 * Lump|hereish is envious
<len-dt> I am probably not streaming though as I have yet to set it up.
<Lump|hereish> i will talk to you about that aspect more shortly after christmas
<Lump|hereish> i don't wanna mess anything my tech guy set up
<Lump|hereish> but
<Lump|hereish> i can set you up with a stream channel to connect to for test purposes
<Lump|hereish> i have ten with centanova cast
<Lump|hereish> short of your actual pc
<len-dt> Ok, but I will set up a server here first to make sure I know what I am about :)
<Lump|hereish> it would give you the same exact envirionment i have
<Lump|hereish> oh sweat it not len
<Lump|hereish> my tech guy is awesome
<Lump|hereish> ever hear of Google+ canopy?
<Lump|hereish> oops
<Lump|hereish> hangout canopy would be the right term
 * Lump|hereish don't do hangouts, his PC turns into Linda Blaire
<len-dt> Nope.
<Lump|hereish> well, more or less, one of his gigs is working for google
<Lump|hereish> well enough to have interaction with the chief software engineer
<Lump|hereish> which can be taken a number of ways
<Lump|hereish> the same engineer actually hailed me a few times
<Lump|hereish> which indicates that they are nothing more than really kewl folks
<Lump|hereish> all in all, brian is awesome
<Lump|hereish> and i can get you a stream channel
<Lump|hereish> i just don'e wanna do it and mess up anything he already has set up
<Lump|hereish> oh noes.. here it goes again
<len-dt> Glad it works, I will probably by the time you are ready tried it on my server and be ready for your's
<Lump|hereish> my dog is sleeep yelping
<Lump|hereish> he never, never barks or growls
<Lump|hereish> except in his sleep and howls
<len-dt> Gotta wonder what he is dreaming about...
<Lump|hereish> is it within the network rules here to allow one to invite you to another network and channel?
<Lump|hereish> he was abused
<Lump|hereish> he was a stray
<Lump|hereish> and currently an 80 pound puppy
<Lump|hereish> i estimate he is about 10 months old, pit/lab mix
<Lump|hereish> i figure we found him at about 5-7 months old
<Lump|hereish> other than him not knowing just how big he is, he is a darn good dog
<len-dt> Hmm, I get xruns when the player switches song
<len-dt> nothing I can hear, but Jack shows it.
<Lump|hereish> is telling you the latency?
<Lump|hereish> I don't get them usually but...
<len-dt> 128 frames... about 6ms
<Lump|hereish> I try and encode everything i stream at the same exact rates
<Lump|hereish> and i toss them in a final music folder
<Lump|hereish> your xruns /may/ be idjc dealing with different rates
<len-dt> I'm pretty sure these are all 44.1k but I could be wrong as these are all a mix.
<Lump|hereish> toss three or four in the queue that you know are exatly the same and then do three that are all diff and see
<len-dt> It could be I am trnascoding everything to 48k or something I didn't check.
<len-dt> It seems to be right at the end of the fadeout.
 * Lump|hereish tries to rethink just how much 6ms is
<Lump|hereish> yeah, the fadeout, that is something i have actually been tempted to talk to the developer about
<Lump|hereish> that whole 5s, 10s or none crossfader more specifically
<Lump|hereish> that would be a nice thing to change regarding idjc
<Lump|hereish> off topic granted
<len-dt> Even fading to no next tune.
<Lump|hereish> hmm
<Lump|hereish> that might actually make sense though
<Lump|hereish> correct me if my reasoning is wrong
<Lump|hereish> I am a PC
<Lump|hereish> you give me a track that is encoded at YY rate
<Lump|hereish> and the next one is encoded at XX
<Lump|hereish> so, on the fade, do i not have two rates to process and then send at, possibly, a different raat
<Lump|hereish> er rate
<Lump|hereish> in that sense, even if fading to 00
<Lump|hereish> it would still be different
<Lump|hereish> or am i way off here
<Lump|hereish> and i do have to sleep soon
<len-dt> Audio rate is always locked to 44.1 k because jack is locked to my preamp which is 44.1k
<len-dt> So the player decodes the MP3 to raw audio and then the mixed audio goes to the streamer than encodes to whatever the stream is
<Lump|hereish> kk
<Lump|hereish> but what happens on the fade if they are originally different rates
<Lump|hereish> and i am talking without a player but in idjc queue
<len-dt> The idjc que is a player. I get the xrun at change even with no fade.
<Lump|hereish> kk
<len-dt> I have the second player turned off now.
<len-dt> When the other player was playing as voip there was no xrun when that changed tune.
<len-dt> Just to bug me there was no xrun that time
<Lump|hereish> i dunno for sure
<Lump|hereish> too tired
<Lump|hereish> need to sleep and i will be back tomorrow
<len-dt> Ya hard to know. I should shut it down and try slightly higher latency
<Lump|hereish> oh and you get my reply emai?
<len-dt> I saw one.
<Lump|hereish> abuse my digo
<len-dt> Ya thats it
<Lump|hereish> er diigo
<len-dt> Looked at it a bit.
<len-dt> I should go though My YF would like me to spend time there :)
<Lump|hereish> ntl, shortly after the holiday most likely, i am pretty sure certain I can get you a stream to test with
<len-dt> Ok, catch you whenever.
<Lump|hereish> what is my "YF"
<Lump|hereish> and are other chat network links allowed here
<len-dt> Yf = wife
<len-dt> If they make sense I guess.
<Lump|hereish> lol
<Lump|hereish> kk
<Lump|hereish> talk to you again soon
<Lump|hereish> nini
<len-dt> Good night
<scott-work> len-dt: sorry, i've been supa busy with family, work, kids. haven't tested out nautilus or thunar. do you still desire someone to look at it?
<scott-work> i can tell you that i have had trouble with nautilus for at least one full cycle if not two.
<scott-work> it would seem that i would search for something, it would not find it, i would tell it to search again, and _then_ nautilus would find it
<scott-work> taking what you said previous about nautilus only looking in one particular directory (can't remember if it was the /home or the current directory), this makes sense in some ways
<scott-work> i am presuming then when i tell it to search again, i was telling it to search the entire computer then
<len-dt> scott-work, the nautilus in question is the "files" version in 13.04. It is quite different than 12.10 and 12.04.
<scott-work> ah, okay. i have a xubuntu 13.04 and a ubuntu studio 13,04 install. do want to me check on either of those and also check catfish on xubuntu 13.04?
<len-dt> scott-work, sure. xubuntu has thunar (well so do we) and when I tried catfish on xubuntu it has the same problem as on US. I think you have 64bit though so that would be good.
<scott-work> yes, i have the 64 bit.
<scott-work> is catfish using "files" as well?
<Lump|AFK> lucky dog you
<Lump|AFK> and heyas
 * Lump|AFK wants a 64 bit 
<len-dt> There is already a bug report on catfish I put in.
<len-dt> catfish is a separate program all together.
<len-dt> it has it's own interface.
<scott-work> okay, wasn't sure if "files" was the backend they were both using
<Lump|AFK> isn't catfish just a gui for find and locate?
<len-dt> scott-work, zequence  the way to have the file manager open with root permitions is to create a *.desktop file that does so. It can be made so it will work with either nautilus or thunar.
<len-dt> Lump|AFK, yes it is, but the new nautilus seems to have lost it's search function so we are looking to replace it.
<len-dt> We went from thunar to nautilus because thunar was less stable (seems fixed now) and nautilus had search.
 * Lump|AFK would just open up a terminal
<Lump|AFK> but i see where you are going
<Lump|AFK> hey, ever think of adding easy tag to the build?
<len-dt> nautilus now seems way dumbed down and is missing some features as well as having a new GUI to learn.
<len-dt> In ubuntu as a whole, the focus is on user experience and so we try to have a gui for anything the "normal" user might want to do.  :)
<Lump|AFK> I am not too familar with thunar but i like the fact that you can add commands to it
<Lump|AFK> and open as root
<Lump|AFK> Mint uses it
<len-dt> I was unable to find open as root.
<len-dt> ubuntustudio actually has thunar as well
<Lump|AFK> i believe you need to add it or enable it
<Lump|AFK> it is there on right click in mint
<len-dt> I think as I said above it is just a *.desktop file needed to make it work on any file manager.
<Lump|AFK> not sure if i added it or that is the way the mint distro came
<Lump|AFK> bbiaf, gotta check on the bread
<len-dt> I have seen it before, so I know it comes default in some distros. used to be in KDE (at least when I used Slackware)
 * Lump|AFK reinstalled 10.04 studio today
<Lump|AFK> and guess what
<Lump|AFK> absolutely no issue hijacking the stream whatsoever
<Lump|AFK> hmmm
<Lump|AFK> must not be on the server end eh?
<Lump|AFK> i will double check on a few other distros but i hooke up just fine first attempt
<len-dt> It may be a newer version of idjc?
<Lump|AFK> 0.8.1 
<Lump|AFK> which i think is the same as the one in the latest build
<Lump|AFK> nvrm
<Lump|AFK> i am wrong
<Lump|AFK> it is much older actually
<Lump|AFK> current build comes with 0.8.7
<Lump|AFK> newsest idjc is 0.8.8 but i could not make it on the newest build
<len-dt> Ya I was about to say that
<Lump|AFK> i actually like the old interface better
<len-dt> zequence, the way to make an open as root... is to duplicate exo-file-manager.desktop to root-fileman.desktop and change the exec line from exo-open --launch FileManager %u to gksudo "exo-open --launch FileManager %u"
 * len-dt just did and it does work.
<len-dt> Lump|AFK, I have never seen the old interface so I don't know.
<Lump|AFK> it is not much different than the current except that prefrences, server and jingles are buttons and not a drop down
<len-dt> zequence, the first time it is run it asks which application it should use... as root doesn't have this set up.
<Lump|AFK> but i use server (now output) and preferences a lot 
<Lump|AFK> so i like buttons and not a roll down
<len-dt> Lump|AFK, the new one (we don't have) has tabs.
<Lump|AFK> i am going to try and install that one soon
<Lump|AFK> going to get with my nick again... bbiaf
<Lump|AFK> 0.8.4 connects as well in tango studio, again right out of the box, no tweaks cept settings
 * Lump|AFK is now officially clueless
<Lump|AFK> everything works now
<Lump|AFK> every version, every os
<Lump|AFK> and, technically, i didn't /fix/ anything
<len-1304> \0/
<Lump|AFK> well debian don't work but i never really tried to set that up fully
<Lump|AFK> most likely missing a dependancy
<Lump|AFK> but len, i have no clue what was /fixed/
<len-1304> There have been updates in the last two days in 12.04
<Lump|AFK> i didn't change a setting on the two builds i was trying to get to work on friday
<Lump|AFK> go figure
 * len-1304 is going to eat.
 * Lump|AFK is going to check on bread and the fire
 * Lump|AFK will be back later and maybe actually here then...heh
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-17
<zequence_> Wow. In two days, no one mentioned the words "ubuntustudio" "ubuntu studio" "lowlatency" or my nick.
<zequence_> Is the world coming to an end, or people are just busy with Xmas preps?
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-19
<cub> zequence, Is there something similar to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-contributors for Trusty? I can't seem to find my around in Launchpad again
<cub> I'd like to get started on adding speech-dispatcher to the iso for testing so I can tick that off my list. I'm starting a new job in March so the time before the 14.04 release might be swamped for me
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-20
<Hypnotoad> OvenWerks: Len, right?  You have the session problem as well right?  Might want to add the fix for that, it's fairly easy and I can add a merge or give you a diff if you'd like.
<zequence> Hypnotoad: Using the live medium, you mean?
<Hypnotoad> zequence: Yes.
<zequence> Hypnotoad: Could I see the fix, please?
<Hypnotoad> zequence: Something like https://code.launchpad.net/~unit193/xubuntu-default-settings/session-fix/+merge/198177
<zequence> Hypnotoad: Thanks!
#ubuntustudio-devel 2013-12-21
<TheDrums> zequence: Lubuntu went with priority 20.
 * TheDrums Hypnotoad.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-14
<sakrecoer_> zequence: i've written one manual test for fontforge... but i hope the latest version will be included in 16.04... i don't think they differe very much, do you think it is a problem if i write it for old version?
<zequence> sakrecoer_: You can update it for the newer one, if it gets updated. We can do that just at around Debian Import Freeze - check if tests are still valid
<sakrecoer_> i can't find ross's instruciton on how to file a bugg in debian and where... to get the latest version..
<zequence> The latest version will be automatically synced to Ubuntu once it's out in Debian, up until Debian Import Freeze
<zequence> To file a Debian bug, it's probably best to do from a Debian system. Haven't tried any other way
<sakrecoer_> yes, but ross told me i have to file a bug in debian to have them package the latest fontforge, so we can have it too
<zequence> Ah, ok
<zequence> Well, ask on the mail list. He should answer pretty quickly. I haven't done that myself, ever
<sakrecoer_> i will send a mail to list.
<sakrecoer_> yes!
<sakrecoer_> :)
<sakrecoer_> found the mail! and this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<sakrecoer_> looking into it this afternoon! have great monday y'all and read you later!
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Yes, but that's not fully revelvant in this case
<zequence> font-forge already exists as a package. The responsible Debian packagers just needs to bump the source, and release a new version of the package
<zequence> Usually, the responsible developers are quite active with this
<zequence> If not, well, you can always offer to join their team and do it yourself
<zequence> We really should do some youtube videos before next release. Just some basic stuff, like how to start jack, and that type of thing
<zequence> We can showcase our stuff through a video as well
<zequence> sakrecoer_: You could also just contact the responsible packagers by subscribing to their mail list and ask if someone is willing to package it
<zequence> But, be warned. They do their work for Debian - not Ubuntu, and can be a little hard to get along with if they think all you care about is Ubuntu
<zequence> Best way is to get involved yourself and see if you can help out. If something is not done for a good long while, that is probably because of someone not finding enough time, or there is a technical problem
<zequence> In case one, it's good to get involved and help out. In case two, it may depend on something you can't control anyway
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-15
<sakrecoer_> zequence: the packagers mailing list... where do i find it? is that at fontforge or debian?
<sakrecoer_> pretty sure it is debian... but i'm struggling finding a way in their system...
<sakrecoer_> i find this, but i'm lost as to what to do with it : https://packages.debian.org/sid/fontforge
<sakrecoer_> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/fontforge
<krytarik> sakrecoer_: If in doubt, just look in the 'control' file anyway :P - https://sources.debian.net/src/fontforge/20120731.b-7/debian/control/
<OvenWerks> https://www.debian.org/contact
<sakrecoer_> thanks OvenWerks i think i found the right list: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/pkg-fonts-devel
<sakrecoer_> they are listed as the maintainers on this page: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=fontforge;dist=unstable
<sakrecoer_> krytarik: thanks.. hmm... unsure what the 'control' file is hehe..
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: it controls the install
<OvenWerks> it is a file with the packages "meta data"
<OvenWerks> The system uses the control file to find any depends for the package for example.
<OvenWerks> It also devines the archetecture the package is built for.
<OvenWerks> *defines
<sakrecoer_> thanks OvenWerks ! should i look for it on my computer or on the debian package website?
<sakrecoer_> Don't worry OvenWerks, i'll try my luck on the list, its probably better if you guys focus on explaining ubuntu things to me... i don't want to steal your time and energy
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: the one on your computer may have ubuntu specific info. It is good to use the ubuntu specific info if there is a bug that might be ubuntu specific
<sakrecoer_> i think this is a debian specific bug, they package an old version of fontforge. (not realy a bug, but i've understood thats the way call it)
<sakrecoer_> hmm... fontforge ppa on launchpad is up to date, but, this is irrelevant in our case, right?
<krytarik> Yep.
<sakrecoer_> :)
<sakrecoer_> zequence: i'll see if i can make some basic video tuts during the hollidays. Perhaps it should be added to some blueprint of the documentation? so we don't end up all doing a toot for how to enable jack :D
<sakrecoer_> zequence: we can also see what already exists on youtube...
<zequence> sakrecoer_: There is already some work done on the format. Check the wiki
<sakrecoer_> video format you mean? this page?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/YoutubeVideoFormat
<sakrecoer_> i understand the need of a format, but it will slow the process... not everyone capable of doing a basic tutorial, is capable of following a format..
<sakrecoer_> ok... lots to be done hehe :D
<sakrecoer_> Intro and outro, still none?
<sakrecoer_> could be very easy... why not the booting animation? 
<sakrecoer_> that circle swinging arround the logo..
<sakrecoer_> outro same same but with website url...
<sakrecoer_> subject frame, logo+description in ubuntufont...
<sakrecoer_> anyways... zequence: i'll follow those guidlines, show you, and provide the source for subject, intro, and outro frame :)
<OvenWerks> software centre is messed no ISO for now.
<zequence> sakrecoer_: In order to have a professional feel to it, we need to keep things within the same boundaries
<zequence> sakrecoer_: The format is still under discussion. What we need is basically a method for making videos, and then we follow that methdo
<zequence> I like the idea of the booting animation, but we should use the new logo for that
<zequence> Actually, we need a label, and preferably something identifying what it is
<zequence> Like, "Ubuntu Studio - Audio", and then "Pro Audio Basics - Jack"
<zequence> Unfortunately, I've been busy with other things, so I'm late with the feature definition stuff. Hoping I can get something together tomorrow. Been working on it, but nothing ready yet.
<zequence> sakrecoer_: The person who makes the tutorial doesn't need to be the one who does the final editing
<zequence> It's not something you need to begin with anyway
<sakrecoer_> zequence: begin with tutorials? i'm not planing on it. But i going to need to develope fotos during the holiday, i can start the impulse by simple recording how i do the first batch...
<sakrecoer_> where is the discussion taking place?
<sakrecoer_> the discussion about the format..
<sakrecoer_> last edit on that wikipage was 2013...
<sakrecoer_> i'm not saying there is no need/time to discuss, but i think that page is very clear. all that is missing is the sources to be able to format those videos correctly.
<sakrecoer_> and i think the material to do those sources is readymade
<sakrecoer_> i read the "subject fram" as being the label identifying, such as "ubuntu studio - audio"
<sakrecoer_> subject frame*
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: a complete video can have a header added later (and footer). Or should I say intro/extro?
<sakrecoer_> yes i understand that...
<sakrecoer_> but header/intro or footer/outro needs to exist first :)
<sakrecoer_> i mean the actual intro outro video sequences
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: yes before they can be added but no not before the subject material in the middle.
<sakrecoer_> yes
<sakrecoer_> the subject material and the intro/outro thing need to exist in order to have a formated video
<sakrecoer_> so, i'm saying, i can do one tutorial video for photography during my holliday
<OvenWerks> cool :)
<sakrecoer_> but i'm also saying we basically already have the intro/outro sequence, if we use the what is in the artwork branch wisely
<sakrecoer_> :)
<OvenWerks> good.
<sakrecoer_> i downloaded the artwork branch, and it is hard to tell which is the latest version of the logo
<sakrecoer_> or the new logo zequence cited @21:31 today
<sakrecoer_> i will make my own organised mess in that artwork branch and upload to my launchpad for consultation
<OvenWerks> :) sorry I can't help with that one.
<sakrecoer_> meanwhile, i'll go back to manual-tests, sorting out fontforge, and try to get people to answer those interviews :) however, as for now in present-now and a little bit out of the blue, i want to write that i really enjoy spending online time with everyone of you i've met so far!
<sakrecoer_> read you later y'all! :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-16
<sakrecoer_> the good news is there seem to be work done on fontforge package, tha bad news is it that it is the 2012 version that is being processed. i havn't got any answer to the mail i sent, but i get this gut feeling there is something technical/license related about the new version... I don't think i will put down to much effort on it. The current version isn't broken, it's just ugglier and probably less in tune with the current documentation.
<sakrecoer_> also, given that installation of the latest version is a ppa away, it becomes a low priority.
<zequence> The latest logo is what we are using on our social channels.
<zequence> It's a "fixed" version. The original looks almost identical, but is not perfectly shaped
<zequence> Zak fixed the shape. Don't remember the name of the file. Should be a SVG
<cfhowlett> zequence, when Ubuntu announced the official Design Department, they published official logos for all distros.  I archived the US assets, but can no longer find them on the ubuntu sites.  Any guidance?
<zequence> You mean ubuntu.com?
<cfhowlett> design.canonical.com
<zequence> cfhowlett: I have no idea about that, tbh. During my time I have seen no interaction between us and any other flavor as far as art is concerned
<zequence> Also, I have very little idea of who did what before me when it comes to the artwork
<zequence> It's pretty poorely documented
<cfhowlett> so I noticed :)
<cfhowlett> the archive was originally under "brand assets".  These were the official art assets for u/k/x/ubuntu and US.   
<cfhowlett> I'm curious about what, if any, guidelines/standards US should adhere to 
<cfhowlett> the derivative assets have been removed so all information onsite now references ONLY ubuntu/unity
<zequence> We haven't really established any of our own
<zequence> That would be one job for the art team
<zequence> But, during my time, we've been quite conservative
<zequence> Zak updated our text logo. Kind of looks like Ubuntu Gnome
<zequence> Not on our website yet though
<cfhowlett> zequence, might be time, especially if we are to make "official" tutorials and what not.  
<zequence> We worked on colors for the workflows
<zequence> Those were used for the menu icons
<zequence> But, might need to be refined for larger graphics
<zequence> Anyway, that is a job for the art team
<cfhowlett> yep.  I'll contact them.
<zequence> No, not the Ubuntu art team
<zequence> Our art team :)
<cfhowlett> right!
<zequence> Zak is lead, but he's not around much
<zequence> Hasn't answered your mail list thread yet
<cfhowlett> I'm on that team, but haven't interacted with anyone in any meaningful way as yet
<cfhowlett> do you have the link for the text logo?
<zequence> Let me see
<zequence> cfhowlett: It's in the bzr branch. To get it, do: bzr branch lp:ubuntustudio-artwork
<cfhowlett> zequence, so I take it I must have bzr installed?
<zequence> Yes
<zequence> The name of the file is ubuntu-studio_1304_OK_brandmark-wordmark_04_a_alternate-wordmark_by_madeinkobaia
<cfhowlett> working ...
<zequence> It's in the root folder.
<zequence> Yeah, really needs some organizinfg
<zequence> I'll make a list of what I believe is the current standard, and put that in a text file in the root folder
<zequence> cfhowlett: To get the textfile, if you already have the branch, cd into it, and do: bzr pull :parent
<zequence> The text file is called ubuntustudio_current_art_standard
<cfhowlett> zequence, struggling with registering my ssh with launchapd
<zequence> Ah
<zequence> Well, you'll get the file once you get the branch then
<zequence> What is in that text file is what I can think of right now. The workflow colors may need to be redone, since our workflows are perhaps not as clear right now as they were
<zequence> If we get the colors down to three, instead of five, we should change the graphics and video colors to something else
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett, zequence i applied for the artwork team, but i havn't been assigned... i'd like to be part of it and help cfhowlett in this
<cfhowlett> :) MORE than welcome says I.
<sakrecoer_> :) we should perhaps start by cleaning up what we have? perhaps create a folder for each release in the root for future users to understand what is what from when?
<sakrecoer_> at least, start doing so from now on?
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, document the procedure?  cause I've never bzr'd before much less messed with keys.  Huge headache at the moment ...
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: i feel you :) but its easier then it seems at first, trust me :)
<sakrecoer_> not too comfy with these things yet, either
<sakrecoer_> together we can do it!
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, well, I generated a key, imported it to launchpad.  
<cfhowlett> trying to get bzr to act right  now ...
<sakrecoer_> good! have you given your id to bzr?
<sakrecoer_> bzr whoami
<sakrecoer_> brb let me jump into my dev environement 
<zequence> sakrecoer_: I'll add you right away
<sakrecoer_> thanks zequence :)
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: this is good way to familiarise yourself with bzr http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<cfhowlett> thanks!
<sakrecoer_> a pleasure cfhowlett, its good to be 2 on the learning path :)
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, How do I "inform bzr of my launchpad ID"?
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: first do this: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/#introducing-yourself
<cfhowlett> done
<sakrecoer_> and then follow this procedure http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/#publishing-your-branch-on-launchpad
<sakrecoer_> so: bzr launchpad-login your.launchpadID
<cfhowlett> circle of hell.  now launchpad is claiming I have not registered my SSH key ... which I'm pretty dern certain I JUST did.
<cfhowlett> yep my page clearly has my ssh key
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: are you sure you pasted the public key?
<cfhowlett> hm.  key type RSA
<cfhowlett> and the public key box is empty ...
<sakrecoer_> if this is you: https://launchpad.net/~cfhowlett then your OpenPGP key is there, but not the SSH key...
<sakrecoer_> so in the empty public keybox, paste everything that is written inside the file on your computer that is the public ssh key and press save
<cfhowlett> I must be doing something wrong.  will try to re-generate my keys
<sakrecoer_> sometimes its the best way. i was struggling with that too, if it can be of any comfort :)
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: but once its all good, make SURE you back up yours keys on some thumbdrive, so you don't have to go thru the hustel again :)
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, roger that!
<sakrecoer_> its good practice to keep a copy on a little usb memory, away from internet and dirtyfingers, so you don't have to worry about it when you upgrade or get a new computer.
<zequence> If you want to be pedantic, format the thumb drive with an encrypted volumne/ext4
<cfhowlett> this is getting annoying.  I have registered my ssh key but I get an "no key registered" error with bzr
<zequence> cfhowlett: You have more than one key in ~/.ssh ?
<cfhowlett> yep.  wait 1
<zequence> There should only be one pair
<cfhowlett> id_rsa id_rsa.pub
<zequence> Yeah
<cfhowlett> bzr branch lp:ubuntustudio-artwork
<cfhowlett> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14050960/
<cfhowlett> ah, wait.
<zequence> I don't have a config myself
<cfhowlett> I do NOT have an id_rsa_launchpad   
<cfhowlett> can I rename the id_rsa ?
<zequence> Sure
<cfhowlett> to clarify: I'm renaming the PUB key?
<zequence> No, the private key
<zequence> the public key is used only from the other end
<cfhowlett> done
<zequence> Your config pointed to id_rsa_launchpad?
<cfhowlett> zequence, can you assist wachin in #ubuntustudio??
<zequence> Ah, let me put you into that team as well
<zequence> cfhowlett: Wait, which cfhowlett are you?
<zequence> ..on launchpad, that is
<zequence> Ah, hotmail
<cfhowlett> I'm the original.  for some reason my first account is locked and inaccessible so I made a new account
<zequence> Ok. You could contact the launchpad devs. They're usually helpful
<zequence> I added you to the art team
<cfhowlett> thank you
<cfhowlett> full circle.  bzr claims I have no ssh key launchpad.  grrr.
<cfhowlett> ah, I think I got it
<cfhowlett> *in*
<sakrecoer_> \o/
<sakrecoer_> :)
<cfhowlett> but permission denied (public key)
<sakrecoer_> strange, your profile displays no public key...
<sakrecoer_> did you move the keys to some other folder after you created them?
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> nope
<cfhowlett> my RSA key doesn't show???
<sakrecoer_> the public one should display
<sakrecoer_> https://launchpad.net/~sakrecoer
<cfhowlett> I loaded the one marked .pub and that is the one shown
<cfhowlett> but mine does not say ssh, only RSA
<sakrecoer_> "SSH" is the comment , it will display whatever you write inte the comment
<sakrecoer_> have read this: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, exactly what I followed
<sakrecoer_> strange...
<sakrecoer_> maybe launchpad is having a common flu today :(
<cfhowlett> too frustrating for me to deal anymore tonight.
<cfhowlett> Thanks for your help.  I'll try again later.
<zequence> sakrecoer_: You're looking at his old profile
<zequence> I was also confused a moment ago
<sakrecoer_> ok, understandable :) don't worry, there is no hurry :)
<sakrecoer_> ah... which one is the new one?
<cfhowlett> cfhowlett+a
<zequence> https://launchpad.net/
<zequence> https://launchpad.net/~cfhowlett-a
<sakrecoer_> hm.. yeah.. the key is there... cfhowlett: have you checked what permissions the SSH key files have in your system?
<cfhowlett> err, I created the keys in terminal in my daily driver account ...
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, so have I the correct key or no?  cause bzr claims I DO NOT ...
<sakrecoer_> only your private key can tell...
<sakrecoer_> and you shouldn't want to show it to me :D
<sakrecoer_> how many files do you have in ~/.ssh ?
<sakrecoer_> you should have id_rsa, id_rsa.pub (public one) and maybe a file called knwon_hosts (if you hvae connected to a SSH host)
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, oh, wait, what!??? the file downloaded!!
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: which file? you know, when i get stuck like that, i take a break, have a treat, put some music on, look at something nice, and come back :)
<sakrecoer_> computer boxes can be.... really boxy sometimes :)
<sakrecoer_> i think bzr dosen't need ssh key to download, its for upload... the branches are public i believe..
<sakrecoer_> he's gona make it i'm sure! :)
<sakrecoer_> wb cfhowlett 
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, you are magic.  my download worked and I didn't even see it.
<cfhowlett> So I have all packages that were placed in the bzr.  I've also got OFFICIAL ubuntustudio art from canonical and some other things I've collected over the years.
<sakrecoer_> aah! i miss the canonical one... but i remember zequence told you how to get it.... let me read the backlog
<cfhowlett> I've got it already.  just wasn't sure there weren't additions or upgrades.  Seems that US art work development hasn't really progressed all that much.
<cfhowlett> I'm comparing to this:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/ubuntukylin-wallpapers/ubuntukylin-wallpapers_15.10.1.tar.xz
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: yeah... i think it sort went on hold after 13.10...
<sakrecoer_> but hey, lets blow on the fire to live it up!
<cfhowlett> I hope to generate some PR and get some sweet new wallpapers in time for 16.04
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, can I "delegate" / "suggest" a task for you?
<cfhowlett> as it's past midnight and I must get some sleep
<sakrecoer_> zequence: i can't seem to get the textfile ubuntustudio_current_art_standard when i bzr pull :parent
<cfhowlett> I missed that as well
<sakrecoer_> cfhowlett: sure!
<cfhowlett> sakrecoer_, please reach out to canonical design and inquire whether UbuntuStudio must comply with any parent OS design criteria.  I've noticed that things like photograph wallpapers have very specific critera, e.g. http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=en&id=523 
<cfhowlett> also:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-14-04-lts-wallpaper-contest?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<sakrecoer_> alright cfhowlett... i can do that... please just hook me up with the channel to reach them
<cfhowlett> might be email as I have yet to find their channel.
<sakrecoer_> alright... so i guess i can find it here somewhere: http://design.canonical.com/
<sakrecoer_> and here..
<sakrecoer_> http://design.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> yep
<cfhowlett> and with that: signing off.  work tomorrow.  I've added you to my irc friend list.
<sakrecoer_> read ya later!
<sakrecoer_> :)
<sakrecoer_> nice... jekyll seem to be what is used by ubuntu design... i think we should too, it is easier to archive and requires less maintainance
<sakrecoer_> but its a big job to migrate..
<sakrecoer_> finding a contact adress wasn't easy ... all i find is twitter :/ trying the IRC channel.
<zequence> sakrecoer_: It's there now. It was never pushed
<zequence> Just did it
<sakrecoer_> took the liberty to edit the whiteboard for ubuntustudio-artwork. i hope its fine.
<sakrecoer_> cool thanks zequence !
<sakrecoer_> what does CoF stand for?
<krytarik> Circle of Friends.
<sakrecoer_> krytarik: ?? seriously?
<krytarik> LOL - yes!
<sakrecoer_> lol!! i like it!! defo my kindof poetry!
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: you never seen that? 
<sakrecoer_> no...
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: http://bit.ly/1m7OAt3
<zequence> sakrecoer_: The Ubuntu Studio CoF is based on that
<zequence> It's like a cooler pimped version
<sakrecoer_> the circle of firewirefriends ;)
<zequence> Ah, yeah
<sakrecoer_> zequence: i've made some cleanup in the artwork branch, this implied creating folder and moving files. is there a command to add everything that was missing in one shot?
<sakrecoer_> or krytarik maybe? anyone?:)
<krytarik> sakrecoer_: https://unit193.net/xubuntu/docs/contributor/C/common-reference.html#bzr
<sakrecoer_> thanks krytarik :)
<krytarik> Sure.
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Not sure you mean by adding what was missing?
<sakrecoer_> sorry zequence i was unsure how put it, but the command i was looking for was "bzr add ."
<zequence> sakrecoer_: Right
<zequence> . means this dir, but that isn't self evident for everything in this dir
<zequence> usually, that would be something like ./*
<zequence> both git and bzr add all with .
<sakrecoer_> oh no... maybe i messed up....
<zequence> how so?
<sakrecoer_> i did bzr push lp:~sakrecoer/ubuntustudio-artwork/ubuntustudio-artwork thinking it would push a copy to my own launchpad....
<sakrecoer_> but i just saw these instructions: bzr push lp:~sakrecoer/+junk/BRANCHNAME
<zequence> Right
<zequence> Doesn't matter. Nothing is destroyed
<sakrecoer_> but i should really use lp:~sakrecoer/+junk/branchname. right?
<zequence> Yes, for creating your own branches
<sakrecoer_> sorry about that...
<zequence> But, with this branch, I'm pretty sure you can't mess it up worse than it already is
<zequence> Just go ahead and organize it, if you want
<zequence> If someone doesn't agree, it's just a matter of rearranging again. All the earlier revisions are still there
<krytarik> sakrecoer_: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/PersonalBranches
<zequence> This branch is not a package
<zequence> It's just a place to store our artwork
<sakrecoer_> ok... thanks guys!
<OvenWerks> flocculant: with regard to the ardour test case. Is that based on the ardour package (which we don't ship) or the ardour3 package (which we do ship)?
<flocculant> OvenWerks: I would guess ardour3 
<flocculant> OvenWerks: also - at the moment it's a dummy test 
<OvenWerks> flocculant: Just checking. The number of people who have installed ardour in the past 4 months is more than one likes to see.
<flocculant> :)
<OvenWerks> I would like to see the ardour package removed
<flocculant> I think I've seen talk about it on your m/l 
<flocculant> they're pretty much just all names of things to me I'm afraid
<OvenWerks> ardour is ardour2 -> audio only, ardour3 is ardour 4.4 has midi recording and many bug fixes.
<OvenWerks> I think debian is working towards fixing this. ardour will point to the latest version.
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> I think the only 'studio' thing I ever use is audacity
<flocculant> I could at least add that test in for you :D
<OvenWerks>  :P  :) great audio editor but doesn't work well with jack.
<sakrecoer_> flocculant: Mypaint fix is released, but it is not in studio...
<sakrecoer_> aah. i see it now..
<flocculant> right - not in studio so in the main group
<sakrecoer_> strange..i'm subscribed to it, but i didn't get noticed...
<sakrecoer_> flocculant: could you add a test for rapid photo downloader ?
<sakrecoer_> please :)
<flocculant> agave should be moved ... 
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: I can add a bug for the testcase to be created ;)
<sakrecoer_> i'll write the test
<sakrecoer_> yes :)
<sakrecoer_> can i add bugs like that? 
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: ummm - you mean bug 1184749 ... 
<ubottu> bug 1184749 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Rapid Photo Downloader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184749
<flocculant> which is already one of the studio tagged bugs :p
<sakrecoer_> exactly!! 
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: it was already there? 
<sakrecoer_> hm... i didn't get any mail for it... how can i browse the list of studio tagged bugs?
<flocculant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=ubuntu-studio
<sakrecoer_> right... sorry...
<sakrecoer_> probably 3rd time you tell me...
<flocculant> :)
<sakrecoer_> flocculant: how about *phatch PHoto bATCH processor*, and *Phatch Image inspector*?
<sakrecoer_> searched but couldn't find it...
<flocculant> brb
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: but is it in the seed? 
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: best to taqlk to Ross anyway, I think he wants to try and get some specific stuff targetted
<flocculant> and I just got a mp from him to do 
<sakrecoer_> flocculant: mmm.... the seed...? an mp?.... i'll ask ross :)
<flocculant> the seed - is it on the default studio install
<flocculant> mp - you've been doing merge proposals :p
<sakrecoer_> yes it is in the seed
<sakrecoer_> both are..
<flocculant> talk to Ross about them then - as I said pretty sure he's got some priorities :)
<sakrecoer_> :) thanks flocculant :)
<flocculant> welcome :)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-17
<sakrecoer_> looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-icon-theme/+bug/1378998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1378998 in ubuntustudio-icon-theme (Ubuntu) "Icons for Some Applications are Too Large" [Undecided,In progress]
<sakrecoer_> does it have to be png? or is svg ok too?
<sakrecoer_> i made svg icons for hexter and hdspmixer... hexter is vectorial, hdsp has embedded png fitting in the document's boundaries is 128x128 px... do i proceed like the manualtest case: upload to my branch and link it to the bug? should i put them in a folder next to the folder containing present icons, but named 128?
<sakrecoer_> actualy, the hdsp one i have to work more on, it gets ugly at 24x24
<flocculant> audacity testcase exists - I fixed that and moved it to studio 
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: have you tested your new icons in place?
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: not sure how to do it the "real" way, but i have tested it in gimp... hexter works fine. but hdsp needs to be sortof... "reinvented" because it doesn't work at all in 24x24
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: you need to replace the ones in /usr/share/icones/hicolor/<size>/apps/ I think.
<sakrecoer_> looks more like a glitch then a mixer in small size
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: will it accept .svg?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: should
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: I have used svgs before.
<sakrecoer_> ok.. i will try that :)
<OvenWerks> for hdsp maybe we should just link to the ALSA icon.
<sakrecoer_> writing a testcase for phatch,,, but it seems to be broken in my dev install...
<sakrecoer_> if it is possible to use alsa icon, it is a good sollution 
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: I don't know how to use it... or why I would use it even :)
<sakrecoer_> its a batch processor for GUI folks..
<sakrecoer_> you can apply filters, transformations, export to other formats in a stack of processes...
<sakrecoer_> pretty handy and powerfull app..
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: sounds like it.
<sakrecoer_> but its very much dead in the dev branch.. :(
<OvenWerks> I can't find the ALSA icon...
<OvenWerks> /usr/share/pixmaps  :P
<sakrecoer_> xpm...? :) never seen that format before.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: the ultimate fall back.
<OvenWerks> It was the standard mid 90s
<sakrecoer_> "the ultimate fall back" xpm? or alsa icon for hdsp?
<sakrecoer_> ok!
<sakrecoer_> :)
<sakrecoer_> strange that sudo find / -iname '*alsa*'
<sakrecoer_> will not find that icon
<OvenWerks> alsa-tools.xpm
<sakrecoer_> yeah... the wildcard should include it... but its like find didn't even look inside /usr/
<OvenWerks> The menu (and other apps) use a search pattern to find icons. I think that /usr/share/pixmaps/ is the last on the list, after going through the icon theme.
<sakrecoer_> it does if i use find /usr/ -iname '*alsa*'
<sakrecoer_> oh... strange... after searching with find in /usr/ it will include it if i search /
<sakrecoer_> sorry... ok... 
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: i'll draw a mixer in svg :)
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: it would not hurt to have a nicer looking icon for all Alsa.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: the one for FFADO mixer is not very nice either.
<sakrecoer_> yeah... i'lll try to make a little mixer to which it is possible to append a symbol
<sakrecoer_> but right now i'm looking into filing a bug repport for phatch, but i can't find the dev branch. i wonder if its broken in 15.10 too...
<sakrecoer_> can i use apport to file a bug for phatch in dev-branch?
<sakrecoer_> well... i hope i did this right https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phatch/+bug/1527314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1527314 in phatch (Ubuntu) "Neither Dropplet nor Inspect will accept images. No reaction what so ever" [Undecided,New]
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: is the smallest icon size 24x24 or 32x32?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: it depends...
<sakrecoer_> in the ubuntustudio menu?
<sakrecoer_> when i measure a workflow icon i get 16x16
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: :)
<OvenWerks> There is actually a 14x14 folder as well, but I don't think it gets used.
<sakrecoer_> i found this super cool thing in this case: http://goinkscape.com/use-blender-freestyle-to-export-svg-artwork/
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: The reason I am not sure is that it appears we are going to whisker menu which does tend to bigger icons (as installed).
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: However, right click on open desktop uses the small icons.
<sakrecoer_> ok! :) i've been working on making them fit to 24x24...
<OvenWerks> the pannel row size is set to 24 pixels
<sakrecoer_> if it is svg, and they work in 24x24 they definitly work in bigger...
<OvenWerks> The icons in the pannel look like they just fit and they are the same size as the menu icons so they are either 24 or 22.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: it is hard to tell if there is a pixel between the icon and the edge of the panel... and if there is
<OvenWerks> is that the panel border, or the icon having space in the icon itself.
<sakrecoer_> if i reduce the panel to 24 pixels, there are 3 pixels on each side of the icons so they are probably ~18 px wide..
<sakrecoer_> i'öö use 18 as minimum then... if it works at 18, it should even work at 14 anyways..
<sakrecoer_> *i'll
<sakrecoer_> ok 16px is better average
<sakrecoer_> but its super hard! :D
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: system says phtach-cli is already newest verison, but when i try it, it says "command not found"
<sakrecoer_> phatch even.. (i spelled right when i tried)
<OvenWerks> there is no phatch-cli. But I am having trouble getting it to work in 1404.
<OvenWerks> running phatch -c should be cli
<sakrecoer_> phatch -c returns nothing
<sakrecoer_> phatch -c path/to/picture/folder gave me:
<sakrecoer_> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/wx-3.0-gtk2/wx/_core.py:8196: GtkWarning: gtk_disable_setlocale() must be called before gtk_init() return _core_.PyApp__BootstrapApp(*args, **kwargs)
<sakrecoer_> phatch -c pathto/specificfile.jpg gave:
<sakrecoer_> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/wx-3.0-gtk2/wx/_core.py:8196: GtkWarning: gtk_disable_setlocale() must be called before gtk_init() return _core_.PyApp__BootstrapApp(*args, **kwargs)
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: let me dig into their online doc for you. to find how to make an actionlist
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: found this: http://photobatch.wikidot.com/writing-actions
<sakrecoer_> i'm very unfamiliar with python :(
<OvenWerks> I've got one that says it did something... but I can't find the output
<sakrecoer_> i read somewhere a warning saying "so not forget to add a save action"...
<sakrecoer_> *do not forget..
<OvenWerks> Ya, but it is not clear if I have that right... 
<sakrecoer_> hmm... /usr/[local/]lib/python2.x/site-packages/ is empty in xenial
<sakrecoer_> so is /home/set/.local/share/phatch/actions/
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_:  http://pastebin.com/EnUfWpxV this is an action file
<OvenWerks> save it to test.phatch
<OvenWerks> put it in a temporary folder with some pictures
<OvenWerks> The commandline I used was:phatch -c -v -k ./test.phatch *
<OvenWerks> go down one folder and look for another folder with the same name as the temp folder but with *-phatch
<OvenWerks> *_phatch
<sakrecoer_> it worked!
<sakrecoer_> i put it in ~/Desktop/phatch/ which contains images
<OvenWerks> All the new pictures should be tilted.
<sakrecoer_> it created ~/Desktop/phatch_patch/ renamed the files sequencialy and made them into png
<sakrecoer_> no converstion sorry
<OvenWerks> (to the left)
<sakrecoer_> it renamed them yes... Image001, Image002, etc
<sakrecoer_> they are tilted!
<sakrecoer_> so could it be that we just miss the action files?
<OvenWerks> No, I made that one up using the GUI
<OvenWerks> They can be hand made of course...
<sakrecoer_> the gui in 14.04?
<OvenWerks> yes.
<sakrecoer_> ok... because there seem to be 0 action files in xenial
<sakrecoer_> and normaly, phatch has built-in actions...
<sakrecoer_> with settings and stuff
<OvenWerks> there are none here either.
<sakrecoer_> ok... i see what you mean, but you cam create them with the GUI
<sakrecoer_> ?
<sakrecoer_> yeah, well thats waht you wrote.. sorry
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: it may be that these actions I have here are saved as file and just dropped in place... but I don't think so, because I can edit the actions.
<sakrecoer_> what do you have in /usr/[local/]lib/python2.x/site-packages/phatch/actions/ ?
<sakrecoer_> and ~/.local/share/phatch/actions/ ?
<OvenWerks> I have nothing in either place
<sakrecoer_> weird..
<OvenWerks> The cli version does not have list editing in it.
<sakrecoer_> http://photobatch.wikidot.com/interface#toc36 but it doesn't say where to store them...
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: I think it may be worth keeping in... at least the cli version for those who have some action list already.
<sakrecoer_> defenitly! :)
<sakrecoer_> i will add a comment to the bug repport specifying that it only affects GUI version
<sakrecoer_> anyways, thanks a million for looking in to it OvenWerks !!
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-18
<zequence> sakrecoer_: The icons should be fixed all the way upstream. We could fix it with a patch in Ubuntu packages, but that's the last resort.
<zequence> So, if you like, contact the developers of those applications, preferably by doing a bug report and supplying your fix
<zequence> I can help with the actual fix, if it gets technical
<zequence> Usually a git commit, or something similar
<zequence> Sorry I've been abscent so much this week. I've really been swamped.
<sakrecoer_> zequence: thanks! i'll do that! :) and no worries...i think.... i mean... december is what it is... :/ :)
<sakrecoer_> dark, cold, stressed, weird, consuming... i cold go on for ever maybe :D
<sakrecoer_> for the first time today i tryed the "Extra Audio Production" applet, it poped up when i was looking for mixxx
<sakrecoer_> i'm surprised to see "ubuntustudio-audio", unchecked preceeding "linux-lowlatency" also unchecked...
<sakrecoer_> uname -r clearly state i have lowlatency installed....
<sakrecoer_> i can't risk try check it and press ok at this moment.... but it is a bit confusing..
<krytarik> sakrecoer_: Both are empty packages, pulling other ones in via dependencies.
<krytarik> ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntustudio-audio , http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-lowlatency )
<sakrecoer_> so in theory, what would happen if i run the install of them, krytarik ?
<krytarik> sakrecoer_: If any of their depends and recommends are missing on your system, they'll get installed.
<sakrecoer_> krytarik: ah! thats good! :)
<krytarik> * or
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_, zequence: with respect to hexter icon(s). The developer does not supply either icons or desktop file as he is supplying a plugin. The desktop file are supplied by either the deb package (includes both but does not install) or by us. I agree alsa_tools could do with an updated icon :)
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: noted... once i'm done with both hexter and hdsp i want it send it those devs anyway...
<sakrecoer_> they might find it usefull or have feedback...
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer_: probably not for hexter. The hexter package on it's own can't be started standalone but requires another package with an ladspa wrapper to do so.
 * OvenWerks is off to the bank
<OvenWerks> Patching the debian package makes more sense in that case.
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: best of luck!
<sakrecoer_> hexter not being a standalon package is a friendly reminder about documentation.... 
<sakrecoer_> OvenWerks: just started hexter, as a stand alone.... having fun with the presets and the "send test note button" as i type...
<sakrecoer_> ah... the menu entry started jack...
<sakrecoer_> the virtual keyboard is not behaving... the view options have no effect...
<sakrecoer_> aah... i needed to expand the window...
<zequence> OvenWerks: Yes, in the case of hexter, that is somewhat inordinary as to what concerns desktop files
<OvenWerks> zequence: I did actually talk to the developer who was grateful that it was being packaged.
<OvenWerks> but, was not interested in including it in source.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-19
<zequence> OvenWerks: Since it requires dssi-host-jack, that sort of makes it difficult, I suppose.
<zequence> Debian still only has it as a suggest
<zequence> Think it was changed in Ubuntu. I'm not going to check right now :)
<zequence> He would need to add dssi-host-jack to his source, and make his own executable. Duplication of code. Not the GNU way, but could be done of course
<sakrecoer_> wish i could help you on this one.. let me know if i can unload your workload elsewhere. i'll be off until monday tho..
<OvenWerks> zequence: there is the question of should we even be including a desktop file to run Hexter standalone? How often does anyone use a softsynth standalone? I mean other than testing to make sure a keyboard is getting MIDI into the system...
<zequence> OvenWerks: Anyone who is not using any kind of application that allows to host instruments
<zequence> What other host is there in the repos, that is strictly an instrument or plugin host, that can host hexter?
<zequence> I use the standalone with pure data
<OvenWerks> zequence: right. I was also just watching a video where the synths were all used standalone too. Blind spot for me I guess.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-12-19
<chamois> Hello everybody! http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=110218
<sakrecoer> hi chamois!
<sakrecoer> hi everyone!
<sakrecoer> appologies for my long silence...
<sakrecoer> very busy, than sick... anyways... should bre more available during holidays
<sakrecoer> chamois: its nice, but i don't quite see it fit (reckon its the boot image?)
<sakrecoer> i probably missed a few stages of your progress, so i appologize if my feedback goes against anything you've been told by the other team members...
<sakrecoer> did you explore the "cyber-space" track, chamois ?
<sakrecoer> maybe a sort of mind-map...
<sakrecoer> like a grid/production flow-chart...
<chamois> Not much, I tried with that : 
<chamois> http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=110219
<chamois> I don't know if you saw it
<sakrecoer> i saw that! its more like it... thought not convinced by the colorsceheme...
<sakrecoer> but something towards that...
<sakrecoer> what i get into mind is like a map of the creative process...
<sakrecoer> chamois: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/8d/fe/74/8dfe74340087de6b2c6c5c53579d7903.jpg
<sakrecoer> but yeah... like digital instead of handdrwan..
<chamois> ok!
<sakrecoer> :)
<chamois> What do you suggest?
<chamois> just to change colors or what?
<sakrecoer> i suggest a mix between the clean grid and a mind-map of the creative process...
<sakrecoer> like a clean mind-map :D
<sakrecoer> the logo/woodmark could be the creative machine, from where the arrows are going into various nodes of this and that type of creativity (photo, audio, video, whatnot and thisthat)
<sakrecoer> if that makes any sense :)
<chamois> yeah that is better
<chamois> :)
<sakrecoer> \o/
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> i have to run to catch a train.... 
<sakrecoer> o/
<chamois> Bye!
<OvenWerks> chamois: I like all of them... but the one with the continent shape is not really world usable.
<chamois> continent?
<OvenWerks> http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=110218
<OvenWerks> Is that not a continent?
<OvenWerks> Maybe it is blob instead...
<chamois> It should be a smoke simulation but you're right it could be misunderstood
<OvenWerks> chamois: the haze beside looks smokey, but the more solid part of the right looks... well pretty solid
<chamois> yes they have different density
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-12-20
<eylul> hi everyone
<eylul> oh wait. *fixes the alarm*
<OvenWerks> I will be here it a minute
<eylul> oh ok
<eylul> Ovenwerks: let me know when you are here? :) 
<OvenWerks> I is, but is there anyone else?
<eylul> I think it is 2 of us
<OvenWerks> short meeting then ;)
<eylul> yup
<eylul> unless you want to use the time to work on controls. (I am also happen to get through updates and be done)
<eylul> (english fail.)
<eylul> happen -> happy
<OvenWerks> Are you going to recrod the meeting?
<eylul> yep
<OvenWerks> (finger fail)
<eylul> there apparently is a #undo... 
<eylul> well of it is 5 past lets get this thing started. 
<eylul> #startmeeting "UbuntuStudio weekly check-in"     
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec 20 19:35:52 2016 UTC.  The chair is eylul. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<eylul> #chair ovenwerks
<meetingology> Current chairs: eylul ovenwerks
<eylul> #topic Welcome and Agenda
<eylul> #subtopic meetingology
<eylul> We are using meetingology this week. 
<eylul> When giving updates please use #done: tasks completed e.g. "#done finished system tab for ubuntu-controls" 
<eylul> When giving a summary of a situation or giving additional context use #info tag: e.g. "#info in last release we removed this package because of a bug
<eylul> When putting an idea when discussing an item use: "#idea how about we make the icons blue"
<eylul> If there is a place where you need input/help from another team member: "#help ardour backport needs more testing before the release candidate is posted"     
<eylul> #subtopic Agenda
<eylul> Ovenwerks: ok so, short meeting or work hour?
<OvenWerks> For the record, Len has found out that the current -controls has serious limits to only being able to setup system kinds of things and not User-session things
<OvenWerks> Short meeting first.
<eylul> ok
<eylul> #topic Team Updates
<eylul> #info: Len has found out that the current -controls has serious limits to only being able to setup system kinds of things and not User-session things
<OvenWerks> Just so others can look at the minutes and see where things are.
<OvenWerks> Therefore controls will have to be redesigned to move ahead in the session setup kinds of things like audio setup or writing tablet setup.
<OvenWerks> I have really done not much more since we discussed this a few days ago.
 * OvenWerks has built a case for his mandolin instead...
<eylul> that sounds fun. I still owe you a gui/interaction design for wacom end. Its been a week a few weeks of too many deadlines. 
<OvenWerks> -controls will need to run as the user and use pkexec for just setting system things rether than to run the whole utility.
<eylul> #info you have any other updates, before we do dive into the controls details.? (I do have 2 quick updates to add to the record then we can discuss controls a bit more in details) 
<eylul> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: INFO
<eylul> #info -controls will need to run as the user and use pkexec for just setting system things rether than to run the whole utility.
<OvenWerks> To make this work, -controls has been broken into two parts, the GUI/user side and the system side. Right now the User side is in python and the system side sh
<OvenWerks> I think thats it.
<eylul> ok, I do actually want to ask you more about this. let me just copy paste other updates of the week.
<eylul> before we get to it
<OvenWerks> np
<eylul> #help Ross has a blog post up on how to help out with testing, daily isos. Please help out when you can. (more information on mailing list)
<eylul> #help CFHowlett has posted the holiday art event to facebook. Feel free to share your art and works done in ubuntustudio in the group or page. 
<eylul> #topic Controls
<eylul> sorry 
<eylul> ok so 
<eylul> wasn't there a reply in ML about not using pkexec?
<eylul> *is somewhat confused* 
<OvenWerks> it would depend on who made the comment.
<OvenWerks> pkexec is the normal way of elevating a user's status in Ubuntu.
<eylul> ok
<OvenWerks> gksu should not be used
<eylul> *nods* because then everything is executed as root, and that causes problems with the things that needs to be run as user, like the audio issue you described earlier
<eylul> (?)
<OvenWerks> Right. SO the proper way is to run the GUI as suer and then run the system parts as pkexec <system_program-program>
<OvenWerks> s/suer/user/
<eylul> *nods* 
<eylul> out of curiosity, is there a reason why system side scripts are written in sh, rather than python as well, or just more convenient for you? (I have no objection, just curious)
<OvenWerks> All of the software installers use pkexec behind things
<OvenWerks> sh for system scripts are well understood. I think it will be simpler
<eylul> ok
<OvenWerks> I suppose we should matbe try it both ways  and see which looks best. But I think it will be sh first... just because I have part of it done.
<eylul> ah, well we can always move it to python, later
<OvenWerks> Yes.
<eylul> I was just thinking more for consistency and updatability. :) 
<eylul> but ok :) Awesome
<OvenWerks> There will probably be more sh bits than python bits... but GUOs are not so easy in sh...
<eylul> well I am all for using toolkits for GUI
<OvenWerks> GUIs
<OvenWerks> Ya. SO the python bit is what people will see, but /etc/init.d/ubuntustudio is sh like the rest of the files in there.
<eylul> ah I see what you mean
<OvenWerks> There will be an Audio starter that will be sh, there is the system setup in sh
<eylul> *nods*
<OvenWerks> Actually, I might be best to say session starter rather than Audio starter as there may be other things besides just audio that gets set at session start if you have a tablet.
<eylul> actually I would think
<eylul> there would be a session starter, but then each script would be its own?
<eylul> rather than piling everything into same file
<eylul> just my 2 cents at least
<OvenWerks> case: tablet; do stuff?
<eylul> sorry?
<eylul> (sorry I couldn't parse that)
<OvenWerks> Basically I am saying that a part of the script can be set aside for different things rather than having lots of files.
<eylul> yeah but keeping it modular can make it easier to fix and update it later
<eylul> sh scripts become quite spagetti as it is, in my experience :D
<OvenWerks> We don't run the tablet part if there is none... we don't run jack if the user doesn't want it.
<eylul> *nods*
<eylul> yup
<OvenWerks> Possibly yes.
<eylul> another reason for keeping them separate
<eylul> I mean it is not a huge issue either way, but just thinking down the line when somebody wants to dig into this and fix a bug, that they can reasonably understand what is going on
<eylul> :)
<eylul> and the whole idea of tablet not being there is very likely to happen. (some people do keep their tablet on all the time, but not everybody, so actually handling hot plugging will be nice if we can do that eventually)
<OvenWerks> I want to do something reasonable with hot plugging various things in.
<eylul> *nods*
<OvenWerks> For me the audio device hot plug is real important :), but I realize there is a lot more stuff out there than that.
<eylul> wacoms are a big one. 
<eylul> some people have external video cards but I am not familiar with the workflow for those
<eylul> anything else is kind of reasonably handled
<eylul> like external screens. 
<eylul> in terms of the tablet settings, do we want to split it off to its own package?
<eylul> on one hand: its nice to have it all in same place, in other hand, a wacom tablet setup utility would be useful to other distros as well
<OvenWerks> What if you had One of https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/ca/products/intensitypro4k and plug another cammera in?
<eylul> RIGHT
 * OvenWerks comes from a broadcast background
<eylul> no we need to pool our experiences in
<eylul> that is a good question
<eylul> ok so *makes a list of things to hot plug*
<OvenWerks> I am thinking that live use of video inputs is on it's way as the computer power is getting there.
<eylul> well isn't it already done?
<eylul> or do you mean doing so without external cards?
<OvenWerks> In the TV world it is called a switcher. But there is normally a fader of some sort with effected fades.
<OvenWerks> There are video switchers in sw, not very many, not very advanced
<OvenWerks> most are built around firewire inputs.
<OvenWerks> My DSLR has an HDMI out, no firewire, not really any USB either.
<OvenWerks> I don't think HDMI inputs are yet well delt with in the computer world
<eylul> *nods*
<OvenWerks> (maybe content providers don't want that?)
<eylul> there was blocks for a while on audio input for that reason
<eylul> which was a pain because I was using my mic input to record stuff, so possible, but I assume it is because most consumer items don't have an HDMI out
<OvenWerks> there still is for somethings. spdif will only allow so many copies if it is not "original"
<eylul> I can't think of anything I use that requires a video/image in, except my cellphone/camera to take picture via tether, which works fine via usb
<OvenWerks> lots of consumer stuff has hdmi out, almost all computers and DVD player do.
<eylul> HDMI out yes
<OvenWerks> HDMI in is a screen only thing :)
<eylul> but usually you need HDMI outs to connect to screens and projectors on daily use, not another computer
<eylul> (although the question does come up once in a while :D)
<OvenWerks> I don't think there are dvd recorders with them.
<OvenWerks> For content creation hdmi in is useful
<eylul> *nods*
<eylul> no now that you are explaining this, I am realizing it is
<eylul> ok so back to the topic
<eylul> capture cards, graphic tablets, audio cards/microphones etc, possibly video cards (?)
<eylul> (also 10 minutes to wrapping up the meeting, we are almost at the hour)
<OvenWerks> video cards are normally installed withy power off, but there are USB/thunderbolt things too.
<eylul> *nods*
<eylul> I see
<OvenWerks> I am wondering what happens though with an internal video card when a video signal is plugged in or removed. Because that is detectable.
<OvenWerks> There can be more than one video stream... and up to 8 or 16 audio streams too.
 * eylul has no clue
<OvenWerks> Another whole topic would be sync  ;)
<OvenWerks> All video has sync
<OvenWerks> (which is why it is detectable)
<eylul> *nods*
<eylul> yeah
<eylul> why do I have a sinking feeling that we will need outside help to test some of these things?
<eylul> (unless you do have tools to test some of the video/capture stuff)
<OvenWerks> https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/ca/products/decklink/techspecs/W-DLK-06 is the one I was looking for... it is actually within my range :)
<OvenWerks> It would allow me to have live video from my DSLR to linux.
<eylul> wait.. you are not going to buy that JUST to test controls right?
<OvenWerks> It would work with a lot more than controls. But I also have a son who is interested in movie making
<eylul> aaah
<eylul> :D
<OvenWerks> We have tried to do some stop motion animation with just teathering sw. which has been ok too.
<eylul> I think I remember the results of that :D
<eylul> if you have a cellphone with a good camera
<eylul> you could try connecting that via usb and see what happens?
<eylul> actually, now I am curious. can I tether video from my cellphone...
<OvenWerks> I could use a webcam for some things... but someone needs to clear of their table so they have room to do things :P
<OvenWerks> You may be able to use your cellpohne as a webcam.
<eylul> well my cellphone has a higher resolution than a webcam
<OvenWerks> From what I have seen, webcam latency is over 100ms.
<OvenWerks> Using V4L
<OvenWerks> I don't know if that can be adjusted, or is a part of USB or...
<eylul> V4L == VLC?
<OvenWerks> V4L - Video 4 linux
<eylul> yeah well one way to find out
<OvenWerks> It is the standard video driver
<OvenWerks> (you prolly have it)
<eylul> *nods*
<eylul> well something for me to try
<eylul> anyhow shall we wrap up the meeting?
<OvenWerks> Sure.
<eylul> #topic Closing
<eylul> #info no meeting next week, happy holidays! We'll meet in the new year
<eylul> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec 20 20:35:30 2016 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntustudio-devel/2016/ubuntustudio-devel.2016-12-20-19.35.moin.txt
<OvenWerks> Libv4l seems to be a part of the kernel these days
<eylul> I see
<eylul> yeah I have no idea. it is something I will have to figure out through, I am currently working on a couple of project that might require it
<eylul> anyhow I am off. happy holidays?
<OvenWerks> I don't know what utilities we have to deal with it though...
<OvenWerks> Happy hollidays to you as well.
<OvenWerks> Yf be calling me too
<eylul> (I am not mainly not sure if the computer can see cellphone as a video device. *is failing currently at doing that)
<OvenWerks> bye
<eylul> bye!
<OvenWerks> eylul: an android (er iphone) will look like a mtp device (aka smart storage device). Probably if it was rooted you could run something to make it look like something else (I Know it is possible to get them to look like network devices)
#ubuntustudio-devel 2018-12-18
<Eickmeyer> Hey OvenWerks, is there a reason why if I set the governor in -controls to ondmand that it isn't persisting after reboot? Or is this a bug and I should file a bug report as such?
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: that is a bug.... which version of Studio/whatever are you using it on?
<OvenWerks> also which cpu? ondemand sounds like an older chip or amd?
<OvenWerks> Any of the newer cpu should show only performance/powersave
<OvenWerks> sometime between 16.04 and 18.04 things got changed to using systemd startup files. so using -controls on anything older than 18.04 is not known what the expected responce is in this area
<Eickmeyer> I'm using it on 18.10
<Eickmeyer> And, yes, I have an AMD CPU.
<OvenWerks> so that part should work then
<Eickmeyer> If that's the case, I'll make a bug report.
<OvenWerks> if you set performance and then close controls and reopen it does it still show performance?
<Eickmeyer> Yes. Also, if I set Ondemand and close/reopen, it says ondemand. But if I reboot, only performance persists.
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> That may be something I didn't test well enough... It may also point out that maybe that should be set at session start... except the normal mechanism may delay things till after session start.
<OvenWerks> no it doesn't seem to have the 60second sleep any more.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Bug 1809024
<ubottu> bug 1809024 in ubuntustudio-controls (Ubuntu) "CPU Governor setting does not persist after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1809024
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: when I am ready to do the actual trouble shooting, I will probably need help on your machine (unless I can actually get the same thing to happen here)
<Eickmeyer> Okay.
<Eickmeyer> I'll be out for a couple hours, but I'll be back later.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2018-12-19
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: ping?
<tsimonq2> Bad empty pings are bad
<tsimonq2> :)
<Eickmeyer> Haha!
<tsimonq2> In any case I'm not around for long.
<Eickmeyer> When you get back, would you mind looking at a new package I have? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntustudio/+git/grub2-themes-ubuntustudio
<tsimonq2> That won't work for EFI installs, will it?
<tsimonq2> (I will
<Eickmeyer> It will and does.
<tsimonq2> )
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<Eickmeyer> I use it on my EFI computer.
<Eickmeyer> Forked from the Ubuntu MATE theme.
<tsimonq2> Nice
<tsimonq2> (Pics or it didn't happen. ;) )
<Eickmeyer> I'll have to do a Telegram message if you REALLY want those pics. :)
<Eickmeyer> Right now, though, I'm downloading (for the first time this season) our daily build. I have nothing to rsync with, so I've got about 25 minutes left.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<Eickmeyer> tsimonq2: We have a bunch of packages needing to be updated for Disco as well, I'll get you that list when you get back if you ping me.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2018-12-21
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: the Ardour devs do not want to spend time supporting jack. Paul doewsn't really do audio recording as he spends almost all of his time coding and I might note that Robin almost always starts Ardour with the "Dummy" back end so as not to disturb whatever desktop audio he is listening to.
<OvenWerks> Yet they have said they think jack should not be used even though it is the only way to do a number of things they just don't do because it is too hard (without jack)
<OvenWerks> The Ardour devs have stated they don't support plugins and yet sugest using plugins rather than jack !?!?
<OvenWerks> So, anyway, jack is not dead... or unnessessary either. Computer audio is not in great shape... with any OS.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-16
<Eickmeyer> teward: Got a new package for you. It's a prereq for another package that will be incoming, but we'll deal with that later. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+git/lv2vst
<Eickmeyer> Comes lintian clean. Had to completely create the debian/copyright file. Builds fine, cannot find any other lintian issues.
<Eickmeyer> Actually, binary comes back with one error, should be a quick fix.
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer bug me tomorrow(ish) for it.  Tonight and Today are going to be a S***Storm because of major evil that happened at the workplace overnight that we're still working on
<studiobot> <teward001> how critical is this?  (I.e. can i wait until Tuesday?)
<Eickmeyer> Psh, can wait. Don't worry about it, deal with what you've got.
<OvenWerks> wonko, Eickmeyer: new controls pending
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Ack
<OvenWerks> connect now has dropdown
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Cool. I'll check it out.
<OvenWerks> and... it doesn't work... but did before I uploaded :P
<Eickmeyer> Hmmmm....
<OvenWerks> The line in question looks like it is not even in the right place.
<OvenWerks> fix after rocket launch...
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-17
<Eickmeyer> Haha, k
<OvenWerks> runs now
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Ok, still playing with it. If Jack is not running, theoretically I should be able to assign one of the pulse bridges to a system:capture or a system:playback, correct?
<Eickmeyer> So that when it does connect it automatically connects, right?
<OvenWerks> yup up to 17-18
<Eickmeyer> Ok, prior to starting Jack, if I select an input or output pair, it goes back to "no connection" immediately.
<Eickmeyer> That's the current behavior.
<OvenWerks> odd. but the drop down shows 10 entries?
<Eickmeyer> Yes, dropdown shows 10 entries, but it will not stay on one of the selections other than "no connection" if Jack is not running. It might be checking to see what the current connection is, and, not seeing one, poofs it.
<OvenWerks> I think it is rebuilding the list too often.
<OvenWerks> We check if jack has started frequently
<OvenWerks>  Thanks, Will fix that next
<Eickmeyer> Ok, that explains the 5.3% CPU usage by -controls.
<Eickmeyer> Which is REALLY high, if you ask me.
<OvenWerks> will have to think...
<Eickmeyer> OK
<OvenWerks> we can have autojack send a message that jack has started
<OvenWerks> rather than testing. That does not pick up someone starting jackd or jackdbus by some other method
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: If someone starts the interface (after staring Jack from some other method) it should know. If Controls is running when Jack is started by some other method, then it shouldn't matter since they can just restart Controls.
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> Actually it shouldn't be rebuilding the GUI so often anyway. Need to figure out why.
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer before I accept this package, take a look at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MHhwx36k62/ and determine if your copyright file is malformed or missing proper lines
<studiobot> <teward001> because it sounds like you're missing matches
<studiobot> <teward001> whereby you have unused paragraphs and wildcards which don't match anything
<studiobot> <teward001> it's me nitpicking I know, but just asking that you check before I push it up
<Eickmeyer> teward001: Nah, that makes sense. Basically, the first one is an incorrect path. I'll go through and fix stuff.
<Eickmeyer> Second one is a typo.
<Eickmeyer> Third and fourth are dependent on errors 1 and 2.
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: Pushed fix.
<studiobot> <teward001> looks better
<studiobot> <teward001> Eickmeyer: I: lv2vst: hardening-no-bindnow usr/lib/vst/lv2vst/lv2vst.so <— i assume this isn't able to be hardened with bindnow or relro?  Not required to my knowledge, but preferred if it can be used for hardening.
<studiobot> <teward001> also I: lv2vst source: debian-watch-file-is-missing <— something to add in the future to make gbp work better :P
<studiobot> <teward001> but not critical on the 2nd
<studiobot> <teward001> neither are blocking just curious
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: It's literally a plugin wrapper that can be used to create other plugins. Hence it installs to /usr/lib/vst/lv2vst since it exposes LV2 plugins as VSTs. However, the context in which it is to be used is as a build dep for avldrums.lv2.
<Eickmeyer> Both of which are developed by Robin Gaerus, which is one of the lead developers of Ardour and works for Harisson Consoles to develop Harrison Mixbus which is derived from Ardour.
<Eickmeyer> (avldrums.lv2 will be the next package I have for you to review)
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: Added a debian/watch file.
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> @teward001: It's literally a plugin wrapper that can be used to crea …], ack
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> @teward001: Added a debian/watch file.], cool.
<studiobot> <teward001> i'll take another look later today
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: I appreciate it.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: RE: AMD governor issue: handsome_feng (Ubuntu Kylin lead and part of the Kernel team) assigned himself the bug.
<OvenWerks> Ok, good to know. Eickmeyer I am assuming that seeing as the governor did work for you before, that when fixed our code will work again.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: That's correct.
<Eickmeyer> In other news, the secondary hard drive (the one that stored my home directory) just died, so I may have lost some data. Not sure how much yet.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-18
<OvenWerks> Would missing data have anything to do with AMD governor? Anyway. Hope you find it all
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: Is it reasonable to expect a user to hit the enter/return as part of entering a new name for a pulse bridge?
 * OvenWerks thinks he will assume so
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yes, absolutely.
<OvenWerks> makes things easier
<Eickmeyer> And no, looks like a good chunk of the data is gone. The good news is that everything git-wise was pushed, so we're good.
<OvenWerks> I seem to have found the trick... pulse bridging works much better...
<OvenWerks> prolly means I need to do the same for the rest of the jack stuff.
<OvenWerks> The trick... with a combo box is that when it is updated or refilled it emits a signal even if it is set sensitive = False
<Eickmeyer> Oh! Cool!
<OvenWerks> So the user changes it and we save it ... refilling the widget which emits signal again and goes in circles... so I set a flag with a timed loop that does the update and while that flag is set signals are ignored... but that means everything gets up dated and there is a delay.
<OvenWerks> so instead, I set the widgets I want to deal with to sensitive: False and just check that instead of my flag. It means I just change what has to be changed and there is no delay.
<OvenWerks> pending publish
<OvenWerks> I have had Carla crash a few times.
<Eickmeyer> Oh cool! I'm guessing that cuts the checks it does and lowers the CPU usage.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, new version of Carla is around the corner. Filipe is working hard.
<OvenWerks> Maybe not much...
<OvenWerks> .7 while jack is running but 3.3 peaks when stopped.
<OvenWerks> bounces back and forth in top from .7 to 3.3 or so
<Eickmeyer> Interesting. Makes sense, but 3.3 still seems a little high, but I guess it doesn't matter if Jack isn't running since one probably won't be using that interface much if at all.
<OvenWerks> xfce task manager shows "0"
<OvenWerks> also shows total cpu as 3-4%
<Eickmeyer> I'd play around with it, but as stated earlier, that installation went belly-up.
<OvenWerks> no worries.
<OvenWerks> wonko: I have probably done what you wanted to do already :P
<OvenWerks> wonko: feel free to do more though
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-19
<studiobot> <teward001> Eickmeyer: DERP
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: You forgot, didn't you?
<studiobot> <teward001> no you're just lazy as heck and need to check your email :P
<studiobot> <teward001> it's uploaded now :P
<studiobot> <teward001> hence the DURRRRRRRRRRRRRR notice.
<studiobot> <teward001> *shoots self with taser*
<studiobot> <teward001> the email server here at work took a major dump on Sunday and we're still recovering it so E:SLOWPROCESS
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: I didn't get an email. For some reason, a lot is getting filtered weird.
<studiobot> <teward001> it hates you then
<studiobot> <teward001> send me your email in a PM so i can forward this notice to you
<studiobot> <teward001> but it's in NEW now
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: Ack. I have another one for you as soon as that hits focal universe.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: He couldn't reproduce, I'm going to have to bisect. Oof.
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer well you'll have to poke #ubuntu-release to get an AA to expedite the review 😜
<studiobot> <teward001> if you want me to review before the end of the year
<studiobot> <teward001> because holidays fubar everyone
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> True. Basically, this is my backup plan in case the Hydrogen developers take a dump and don't release their 1.0 (Qt5) version and we have to dump Hydrogen from the repos because @tsimonq2 is a nerd.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> ;)
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Figured out the issue with my CPU governor: turns out, there was a firmware update that disabled the power-on-demand item in the BIOS. Controls now changes the CPU governor normally.
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer do you want me to spot-check the other package anyways in the interim?
<studiobot> <teward001> the second you want to get in I mean
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: Sure. I'll throw you the link.
<Eickmeyer> @teward001: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+git/avldrums.lv2
<Eickmeyer> Got it lintian-clean as a whistle, but you might find something, idk.
<studiobot> <teward001> Eickmeyer: ... this be large :?
<studiobot> <teward001> ummmmmm
<studiobot> <teward001> can't export
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @teward001 [Eickmeyer: ... this be large 😐], I suppose it might be. The plugin basically looks like an actual drumset and is sampled based on the drumset it looks like. Multiple image files and audio files.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Can't export? What do you mean?
<studiobot> <teward001> `gbp export-orig` to generate the orig.  ERRFAIL
<studiobot> <teward001> 1 moment
<studiobot> <teward001> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/stfybg8hPX/
<studiobot> <teward001> :?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Try pristine-tar checkout avldrums.lv2_0.4.0.orig.tar.gz
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Rather: pristine-tar checkout avldrums.lv2_0.4.1.orig.tar.gz
<studiobot> <teward001> that works but you have 0.4.1 uploaded somewhere :P
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I mean, it's definitely there.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+git/avldrums.lv2/tree/?h=pristine-tar
<studiobot> <teward001> why's it trying to xz though
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> No clue. I don't use gbp
<studiobot> <teward001> manually building now
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> ok
<studiobot> <teward001> the steps gbp usually does
<studiobot> <teward001> but my evil way 😜
<studiobot> <teward001> gbp is fun though
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Meh. I just extract the pristine-tar, debuild -S, dput, and let Launchpad do the rest.
<studiobot> <teward001> oh derp i forgot i need the build-dep i just built and uploaded earlier xD
<studiobot> <teward001> i'll rebuild that and upload it into my chroot at home
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> HAHAHA
<studiobot> <teward001> gonna head home :)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Alright, have fun. I'll be out later. Gotta meet-up with a famous person to watch the Star Wars premiere, nbd.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-20
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: good news... I think. I guess we need release notes to the effect of "If your cpu governor doesn't seem to work please try *"
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I don't think so since it was very machine-specific. 
<Eickmeyer> If it was software configuration, then yes. 
<XaviP> Hi! I'm running UbuntuStudio 19.10 and I see that qsampler packages are outdated.
<XaviP> Can you point me to some docs to learn how to package the new version/s ??
<XaviP> Yes! I want to contribute :-)
<herrherrmann> Hey guys, I'm a fan of Ubuntu (Studio) and would like to offer taking some nicer screenshots for the feature pages. Right now they're not really convincing, especially the ones about Photography tools (https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/photography/). Would anyone be able to help me get them onto the page? (Haven't found any repo or so for that yet.)
<herrherrmann> (I'm also an electronic musician and part-time designer, so I'm also happy to help out with other pages for Audio, Graphics and Publishing pages.)
<herrherrmann> Hey peeps, I was struggling a bit to set up my IRC correctly – I hope nobody replied in the meantime. As I mentioned earlier, I'd love to contribute to Ubuntu Studio by providing some nicer screenshots for audio and graphics apps.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2019-12-22
<Eickmeyer> herrherrmann: Are you talking about for the website? If so, we have an entirely new website pretty much done and pending publication.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @teward001 New lsp-plugins ready at https://launchpad.net/lsp-plugins, got this sucker lintian-clean, had to do some overriding for manpage stuff, but that's not out of the ordinary. Also, upstream thought it would be a good idea to make html-based documentation with iframes to youtube-videos, so I promptly removed them via debian/rules
<studiobot> .
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Already in archive, so no AA approval needed.
<studiobot> <teward001> add it to my list of crap
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer been busy with holiday things
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @teward001 [@Eickmeyer been busy with holiday things], No worries. Just whenever you have a chance.
<studiobot> <teward001> did AAs ever move the other package in/around?
<studiobot> <teward001> or is it still in NEW?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> It's still in NEW. *sigh*
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> It's the only sourceNEW in there.
<studiobot> <teward001> well it's holidays so
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Yeah, it is what it is.
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer so, FYI, whenever XubuntuYor -ubuntuX is in the version string it needs to have update-maintainers run on it
<studiobot> <teward001> otherwise dpkg barfs on the builds
<studiobot> <teward001> at least, locally.  Running a test build now
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Yeah, that happened last time.
<studiobot> <teward001> yep
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Just ran and pushed, and retagged.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Just a step I need to get in the habit of doing.
<studiobot> <teward001> yep :P
<studiobot> <teward001> upload in progress
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Schweeet.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Knew that would be a quick one.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I worked my ARSE off getting the lint cleaned out of that.
<studiobot> <teward001> lol
<studiobot> <teward001> there's still some strings typos I think
<studiobot> <teward001> but those're minor comparatively
<studiobot> <teward001> and DAMN this upload is taking a while
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> It's 91 audio plugins, so yeah.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Actually, might be more now.
<studiobot> <teward001> @Eickmeyer accepted to -proposed
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @teward001 Thanks!
<herrherrmann> Eickmeyer: Yes, I'm referring to the website! Great to hear there's something new coming up. I was also about to complain about the "2011" in the footer. :P 
